# اقرا ماذا يخبأ لك تاريخ ميلادك وبرجك عام 2007 ؟



## ارووجة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*ماغي فرح الفلكية التي تدرس مجالها كعلم حقيقي وتتميز بالاصابة الدائمة للهدف وهي التي تبني توقعاتها على دراسات علمية نقية وحسابات فلكية دقيقة عرفت منذ الاف السنين تقول لكم ماذا ينتظركم عام 2007 , وتعدكم ان تتحقق نتائجها مثلما تتحقق كل عام . فلذلك استعدوا للتمعن وبدقة . ماغي تعد مواليد الحمل والميزان والسرطان والجدي بسنة واعدة. في حين أن القوس سيعرف فترات ذهبية وتحذرهم من بعض التغيرات المفاجئة. كما يحذر الفلك مواليد الجوزاء والعذراء والحوت من فترات صعبة أهمها في آذار وآب وأيلول حيث التنافر الفلكي يضاف الى الكسوف والخسوف. أما مواليد الاسد والثور والعقرب والدلو فيجتازون الفترة الاخيرة من المعاناة وتكون هذه السنة افضل من السنة الماضية إلا ان الانفراج الحقيقي يأتي مع قدوم شهر ايلول.*








*برج الحمل: سنة تفتح أمامك الأبواب


إنها سنة الأسفار والتعرف الى الجديد والانطلاق بمشاريع مهمة، وتوسيع الآفاق الروحية والفكرية. قد تحصل على ترقية او على عقد ممتاز او تتلقي عرضاً مناسباً جداً لم تحلم به. تطرأ أمور غير منتظرة تدعوك الى السفر البعيد، او الى لعب دور مهم في مجال جديد. من المحتمل ان تغير مكان اقامتك او حتى بلد اقامتك لفترة قصيرة او طويلة بحثاً عن آفاق اخرى تثير فيك الحماسة.



يشير هذا العام الى تقارب وتفاهم وارتباط او بداية ارتباط جدي. يجد الوحيدون ضالتهم عبر بعض الأتصالات الاجتماعية او العائلية او اثناء الدراسة او السفر، والأرجح في المجال المهني قد تتطور علاقة ما هذه السنة لكي تؤدي الى زواج في سنة 2008.



سنة 2007 هي سنة الحياة العائلية ايضاً بالنسبة الى الحمل. كوكب الحظ"جوبيتير" يتراجع بين اوائل شهر نيسان واوائل شهر آب. أما شهر تموز وآب فقد يسجلان نقلة نوعية مهمة إذ تدعم الكواكب أجواءهما فتحقق ايها الحمل انتصاراً قد يتحدث عنه الجميع ويخرج الى الإطار العام



برج الثور: 2007 هي سنة التحولات الجذرية


قد لا يضرب لك السلام الكامل موعدا ًهذه السنة أو في الأشهر التسعة الأولى منها، لكنه آت اليك في الأشهر الثلاثة الاخيرة على الأرجح، إذ يحدث ما يشبه الانقلاب، وتلمسه في ايلول لكي يتبلور في شهر كانون الأول ويعلن عن فترة خارقة وسنة ممتازة هي سنة 2008. 



لا شك ان هذه السنة تبدو اكثر رقة معك من السنة الماضية "فجوبيتير" توقف عن معاكستك منذ اواخر سنة 2006، وها هي التحولات المهمة في الحياة المهنية تظهر امامك جلية. يدعوك الفلك هذه السنة الى العمل بجدية وعدم الاهمال وابعاد المحتالين والمراوغين الذين قد يحومون حولك. في اواخر السنة قد تحمل فرصاً لتبوء مركز سياسي او اجتماعي او نقابي. 



هذا العام تبحث ايها الثور عن الاستقرار العاطفي. قد تتاح لك هذه السنة فرص كثيرة للقاء من يود مشاركتك الحياة اذا كنت عازباً، الا ان هذه الأمور تحصل في اواخر السنة وليس في بدايتها. وإذا تحدثنا عن ارتباط او زواج فيجب ان ننظر الى شهر أيلول او شهر كانون الأول. بعض مواليد الثور يميلون الى شخص يكبرهم سناً او يشغل مركزاً قيادياً.



برج الجوزاء: سنة التحديات والتحولات السريعة


تحتاج هذه السنة ايها الجوزاء الى كثير من العمل والجهد والصبر لكي تنتصر على التطورات المربكة التي قد تواجهها، والتغييرات التي ترتسم مع تنافر فلكي يطالك في بعض الأحيان وكسوف وخسوف يحصل في زاوية دقيقة من برجك.



بعض مواليد الجوزاء يقدمون هذه السنة على تغيير اتجاهاتهم المهنية كلياً والسير في خط جديد. تلعب الصدفة دوراً في لقاءات مهمة تبدو حاسمة في حياته، يخوض مفاوضات كثيرة وتبدو اكثرها اهمية وثمراً تلك التي تتم في اواخر شهر شباط وأواخر شهر حزيران. قد تشارك في نشوء مؤسسة او ولادة شركة جديدة تتعاطى بتجارة مميزة وتكون حديثة على الساحة. تعيش مغامرة ما هذه السنة وتعبر البحار بحثاً عن جديد او تلعب دوراً في شأن عام يلفت اليك الأنظار فيتحدث عنك الناس.



حاذر المواجهات ابتداءً من تموز. يشير الخريف الى فترة من التردد والحيرة إزاء مستقبلك المهني. قد تكون هذه السنة، سنة الحب والزواج، من الممكن ان يزورك الحب في اي وقت هذه السنة، فتعيش علاقات عاطفية جدية وزواجاً سعيدا وارتباطات وافراحاً وولادات. قد يعرف الجوزاء قصة خاصة مع بعض الشركاء فتتداخل الشؤول العاطفية بالمجالات المهنية. قد تكون الأشهر الثلاثة الاخيرة هي الأصعب على الصعيد العاطفي.



برج السرطان: سنة حافلة بالنجاح


الخريطة الفلكية تعدم بسعادة تحليق وحماسة وفوران وبعض القفزات المهمة في حياتك المهنية. لن تكون كلمة "مستحيل" من برج السرطان هذه السنة.



من المحتمل ان يتأخر القطاف ولا يأتي قبل شهر آب قد تسافر كثيراً اما اذا كنت تبحث عن هجرة مثلاً فقد لا تتوفر لك الفرصة قبل الشهرين الأخيرين من السنة اي بين تشرين الثاني وكانون الأول. اما الأوقات الاكثر وعداً فتقع بين آذار ونيسان وبين تموز وآب وتشرين الأول وكانون الأول. يمكن القول ان فترتي الصيف والخريف هما الاكثر ايجابية. تحتفل هذه السنة بالمغامرات العاطفية المتنوعة اذا كنت خالياً وتكون الصداقات اكثر شمولية.



أما اذا كنت عازباً فتبحث عن شريك يؤمن لك الاستقرار المادي، بإختصار تهتم بعالم المال والناس المتميزين فيه. يتحدث الفلك عن قصة حب محتملة في اواخر السنة تجذب كل اهتمامك وقد تتبلور اكثر لكي تتحول الى علاقة متينة وارتباط في سنة 2008 الا انك تتأرجح بين علاقات كثيرة وقد تهتم بشخص يكبرك سناً او بآخر مرتبط ولا تستطيع اقامة علاقة سليمة معه.



برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج


هذه السنة غريبة الطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظك كثيرة تظهر فجاة في بعض الاحيان. قد تقرر انت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد. تفتح امامك الابواب وتتوصل في بداية ايلول الى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك الى المواقع التي سعيت اليها وحلمت بها.



يكثر العمل هذه السنة، وتستند المنافسة على مواقع او مراكز نفوذ. الفلك يشير الى تغيير ايجابي في المجال المهني. الا ان الالتباس او التشويش قد يطرآن بصورة مفاجئة فتضطر الى معالجة المشاكل والمعوقات خصوصا بين شباط واذار الذي يحمل اجواء معقدة. يمكنك، ابتداءا من 2 ايلول ان تخوض مغامرات مالية واسعة وان ترتب اوضاعك.



الحب حاسم هذه السنة فلن يكون عام 2007 اعتياديا في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية بل يحمل اليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات او قرارات حاسمة نهائية. تستقبل في حياتك اشخاصا مشهورين او معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والادب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصا عاطفية تاتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. سياتيك الحب مفاجئا على شكل غرام غير متوقع.



برج العذراء: سنة الاستحقاقات الكبرى


تحمل اليك هذه السنة تحديات كثيرة ومواجهات وتقلبات بين فترة واخرى في حين يحمل بعضها الاخر الصعوبات والمواقف الدقيقة. قلل الاخطار واياك والاستثمارات المغامرة والا دفعت الثمن غاليا. لا شك انك تمر بفترات من الاستقرار والتقلبات التي لا تستطيع السيطرة عليها الا انك اذا احسنت اتباع النمط الضروري تفكك كل الالغام امامك وتحارب كل السلبيات وتقفز قفزات جبارة الى الامام.



بعد فترة صعبة خصوصا في شهر ايلول تنقلب الامور لمصلحتك ابتداءا من شهر تشرين اول حيث تنتهي الفترة القائمة. اما الحظ فقد يكون اقوى حضورا في النصف الثاني من شهر كانون الاول. هذه السنة قد لا تكون سنة الزواج المثلى لمواليد العذراء ولو ان الفرص لكي يطرقوا هذا الباب تبدو كثيرة ومتنوعة وبعض قصص الحب تولد فجاة وبسرعة.



قد لا تبدأ السنة بنغمة رومانسية، فتخضع بين كانون الثاني واذار لضغوطات وربما لخطر القطيعة والانفصال. اذا كنت عازبا تعرف لقاءاً يرضيك ويلون حياتك، هذا اللقاء يتم بين حزيران وتموز.



برج الميزان: سنة النهضة والانطلاق


تحمل اليك هذه السنة، ايها الميزان، اخبارا حلوة ومفاجات سعيدة واوقات فريدة من النجاح والحب والانفتاح والتطور يسطع نجمك في كل مكان وقد تتبوا مركزا جديدا او تنطلق بمهمة تسلط عليك الضوء او تؤثث منزلا او مكتبا او تنتقل الى مكان اقامة جديد.



تشعرك هذه السنة بالحرية او تحمل اليك الاستقلالية والقدرة على الانطلاق من دون العودة الى احد. ستنفرج امامك السماء وتبلغ الاهداف من أي نوع كانت. مادية، مهنية، عاطفية، نفسية او روحية. قد تتلقى العروض منذ الشهر الاول وربما يساعدك اصدقاء نافذون على تحقيق المشاريع التي تبلغ اوجها في شهري اب وايلول وقد تسطر احداث هذين الشهرين بقلم من ذهب.



يبرع مواليد الميزان هذه السنة في مجالي السياسة والتجارة. هل هي سنة الزواج بالنسبة الى مواليد الميزان؟ قد تكون سنة التحضير لزواج يتم لاحقا. وجود كوكب "نبتون" في برج الحوت بالاضافة الى كوكب "اورانوس" يدل على علاقات حب متعددة وفرص رومانسية في مجال العمل او اثناء مناسبة اجتماعية.



برج العقرب: سنة الكفاح والنجاح المادي


تشق طريقك هذه السنة محليا بصبر وثقة بالنفس لكي تجتاز كل العقبات وتتوصل ابتداءا من اواخر الصيف الى المبتغى المنشود وتطم الحواجز وتسجل انتصارا كبيرا رغم العراقيل التي تصادفها منذ سنتين تقريبا. قد تبدا السنة متعثرة تفرض عليك قيودا وشروطا فتضطر الى تصويب الاهداف والاساليب مرات عدة وبسبب احداث مفاجئة.



يبدو الهم الاكبر هو الاستقرار المادي او الازدهار، قد تباشر بتنفيذ مشروع حلمت به طويلا وخططت له منذ عدة سنين. قد تكون لك اتصالات مهمة مع مراجع نافذة او حكومات او اطراف تلعب دورا سياسيا وتؤثر على اعمالك. اذا كانت السنة الماضية قد حملت المتاعب والاحزان والصعوبات فان هذه السنة تبشر بوضع افضل وان لن يكون الامثل في البداية. قد تصرف مالا كثيرا لكنك ايضا تجني اموالا كثيرة، في هذا العام.



كثيرون من مواليد برج العقرب يبدلون احباءهم هذه السنة، واما العازبون فقد يجدون ضالتهم في الـ 2007 غير ان ميلهم يتجه الى بعض المغامرات اكثر من العلاقات المستقرة. الاغواء قد لا يقتصر على العازبين من مواليد العقرب بل قد يضم ايضا المرتبط فحذار!



برج القوس: سنة الفرص السعيدة


توقع مفاجآت كبرى في الميدان المهني في العام 2007، وقد تكفي جهود قليلة من قبلك، لكي تحقق مشاريع كبيرة ومهمة بسهولة لم تعرفها من قبل. قد تجسد فكرة، او تحقق حلما تؤسس شركة خاصة بك او تنشر كتابا مثلا، او تطلق فكرة او اغنية، او تقود فريقاً او تيارا او حزبا.



قد تحدث تغييرات مهمة في حياتك المهنية، وتتاح لك ربما فرص في بلد اخر او مدينة اخرى او مكان مختلف عن المكان الذي تشغله الان. عاطفيا سيكون لك ميل نحو الاستقلالية وفك الارتباط. انها دورة فلكية استثنائية تحمل في مفكرتها دعوات مكثفة لكي يعيش مواليد برج القوس حالة خاصة من الحركة الاجتماعية المميزة. هذه السنة للاسف لا تحمل مؤشرات حب متين وعلاقة ثابته وزواج اكيد.



اما الفترات الاكثر وعدا على الصعيد العاطفي فتقع بين كانون الثاني وبين 18 اذار و 12 نيسان وبين منتصف حزيران ومنتصف تموز في حين ان ايلول قد يشكل مفترق طرق على جميع الاصعدة. الاشهر الثلاثة الاخيرة من السنة قد تعني حياة جديدة بالنسبة للقوس.



برج الجدي: سنة المشاريع الواعدة 


تتيح لك هذه السنة فتح الأبواب الواسعة والتخطيط والبناء لمستقبل افضل، مدعوما ً بمواقع فلكية جيدة تعزز اوضاعك اكثر كلما اقتربت من فصل الخريف، وتحملك الى اجواء من التألق والنجاح والانتصار في نهاية السنة الأوضاع المهنية والمالية تشكل بالنسبة اليك الأولوية في الحياة عامة. واما هذه السنة فيكون الوضع المادي اكثر اشعاعاً من أي شيء آخر. كذلك تتحدث الكواكب عن علاقة بين عالم المال والاتصال والاجتماع والاعلام والسياسة.



اما الازدهار فلن يكون ملموساً قبل نهاية العام. تقدم لك بداية سنة ممتاز او وايجابية قد تلمس فوائدها ابتداء من منتصف كانون الثاني فتكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى فترة من البناء والتحضير لبلوغ الاهداف المرجوة. تكون نهاية السنة واعدة جداً.



يسجل عام 2007 نهاية حقبة بالنسبة الى مواليد الجدي، قد يستقبلون او يذهبون الى التقاعد. قد لا يكون الاستقرار هو العنوان الأبرز في حياتك العاطفية هذا العام، ربما تنتقل من ارتباط الى اخر وذلك حتى الخريف، أما الخبر السعيد فهو انك تتواصل الى تحقيق امالك.



الدلو: سنة التحرر والتجدد:smil12:  برجي ههه


إسترح ايها الدلو وخفف عنك الأعباء فهذه السنة الجديدة تحمل اليك اخباراً طيبة بعد سنين من المعاناة والتقلبات والأحزان. تطل على عام له دلالة خاصة ويعين نهاية دورة وبداية دورة جديدة، وهذا ما تلمسه خلال الأشهر المتتالية ويبدو امامك جلياً واضحاً مع إطلالة شهر ايلول .



قد لا يكون عام 2007 كامل الأوصاف بالنسبة اليك لكنه يحمل فترات سعيدة اكثر من الفترات المربكة ويقودك رويداً رويداً الى التحرر الكامل الذي ينتظرك في الخريف، لكي تعرف فترة ذهبية استثنائية تحمل بعض موالد الدلو الى العلا وتحقق لهم الرغبات وتحمل اليه الانفراج والتألق. 



ربما تظهر امامك فرصة فجائية تحقق لك ارباحاً كبرى. قد تتحرر من كل القيود وتستعيد قدرتك على الانطلاق مستفيدا من بعض الفرص النادرة التي تحملها الصدفة اليك في عام 2007. تبتسم لك السماء في الأشهر الأربعة الأخيرة وتأخذ بيدك نحو آفاق جديدة ومحطات مهمة من حياتك. تواجه التحديات الكبرى في علاقاتك الشخصية بين شباط وآب هذه الفترة دقيقة جداً: الارتباط والزواج قد يتأخران هذه السنة.
اي يااااريت يصير هيك معي لانه تخنقتتتت من اللي فات




الحوت: سنة الانقلابات والتحديات


الـ 2007 سنة غريبة الاطوار متلونة بألف لون تأخذك نحو المفاجآت السارة حيناً وتجعلك تواجة اربعة طوالع سلبية احياناً اخرى مع كسوف وخسوف يحصل في برجك او في البرج المواجه ويؤثر مباشرة على مسارك. قد تتحمس كثيراً في بداية السنة الا ان الفلك ينصحك بالتروي حتى فصل الصيف على أقل تقدير او حتى تشرين الثاني، تحرز تقدما ًملموسا في شؤونك المالية والمهنية، كلما تقدمت نحو آخر السنة.أما الفترة التي تهبك الايجابيات فقد تقع على الأخص بين منتصف شهر ايار مايو وأواخر تموز.



تبلغ الضغوطات ذروتها في الأشهر الاخيرة من السنة لأن الكواكب تعاكس مشاريعك كما نجاحك المهني والاجتماعي والمادي. كثيرون من مواليد الحوت يسعون في النصف الأول من السنة الى تطوير احدى العلاقات الشخصية ويعيشون حالة خاصة من التجاذبات.



قد يتزوج مولود الحوت او يطلق تحت وطأة الضغوطات او يأتي قراره على اثر حدث غير منتظر. اما الفترة الأكثر تجاوباً مع الرغبة في الارتباط فقد تقع ابتداءاً من منتصف شهر تشرين الثاني اما شهر كانون الأول فقد يكون الأكثرا وعداً على الصعيد الشخصي.*​


----------



## ميرنا (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*



برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج


هذه السنة غريبة الطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظك كثيرة تظهر فجاة في بعض الاحيان. قد تقرر انت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد. تفتح امامك الابواب وتتوصل في بداية ايلول الى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك الى المواقع التي سعيت اليها وحلمت بها.



يكثر العمل هذه السنة، وتستند المنافسة على مواقع او مراكز نفوذ. الفلك يشير الى تغيير ايجابي في المجال المهني. الا ان الالتباس او التشويش قد يطرآن بصورة مفاجئة فتضطر الى معالجة المشاكل والمعوقات خصوصا بين شباط واذار الذي يحمل اجواء معقدة. يمكنك، ابتداءا من 2 ايلول ان تخوض مغامرات مالية واسعة وان ترتب اوضاعك.



الحب حاسم هذه السنة فلن يكون عام 2007 اعتياديا في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية بل يحمل اليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات او قرارات حاسمة نهائية. تستقبل في حياتك اشخاصا مشهورين او معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والادب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصا عاطفية تاتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. سياتيك الحب مفاجئا على شكل غرام غير متوقع.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
روحى يا ارووجه الهى يفتحها فى وشك يا شيخه *


----------



## ارووجة (26 ديسمبر 2006)

*مرسي على مرورك الطيب ياجميل ^_^*


----------



## jojo_josiph (26 ديسمبر 2006)

> برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج
> 
> 
> هذه السنة غريبة الطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظك كثيرة تظهر فجاة في بعض الاحيان. قد تقرر انت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد. تفتح امامك الابواب وتتوصل في بداية ايلول الى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك الى المواقع التي سعيت اليها وحلمت بها.
> ...



*مرسى جدا يااروجة​*


----------



## mrmr120 (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسى اوى اوى اوى ​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*



برج الجدي: سنة المشاريع الواعدة 


تتيح لك هذه السنة فتح الأبواب الواسعة والتخطيط والبناء لمستقبل افضل، مدعوما ً بمواقع فلكية جيدة تعزز اوضاعك اكثر كلما اقتربت من فصل الخريف، وتحملك الى اجواء من التألق والنجاح والانتصار في نهاية السنة الأوضاع المهنية والمالية تشكل بالنسبة اليك الأولوية في الحياة عامة. واما هذه السنة فيكون الوضع المادي اكثر اشعاعاً من أي شيء آخر. كذلك تتحدث الكواكب عن علاقة بين عالم المال والاتصال والاجتماع والاعلام والسياسة.



اما الازدهار فلن يكون ملموساً قبل نهاية العام. تقدم لك بداية سنة ممتاز او وايجابية قد تلمس فوائدها ابتداء من منتصف كانون الثاني فتكون الأشهر الثلاثة الأولى فترة من البناء والتحضير لبلوغ الاهداف المرجوة. تكون نهاية السنة واعدة جداً.



يسجل عام 2007 نهاية حقبة بالنسبة الى مواليد الجدي، قد يستقبلون او يذهبون الى التقاعد. قد لا يكون الاستقرار هو العنوان الأبرز في حياتك العاطفية هذا العام، ربما تنتقل من ارتباط الى اخر وذلك حتى الخريف، أما الخبر السعيد فهو انك تتواصل الى تحقيق امالك.

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*الف شكر يا ارووجة*​


----------



## ارووجة (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مرسي على مروركم ياغاليين جوجو ومرمر وكوبتك  ^_^


----------



## K A T Y (27 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرسي جدا جدا ليكي يا اروجة وتكون سنة سعيدة علينا كلنا

وكل واحد يحقق امانيه ويرضي ربنا اولا


----------



## ارووجة (28 ديسمبر 2006)

وان شاءالله تكون سنة جميلة عليكي كمان

مرسي ليكي على مرورك حبوبة ^_^


----------



## قلم حر (28 ديسمبر 2006)

> *برج الجوزاء: سنة التحديات والتحولات السريعة
> 
> 
> تحتاج هذه السنة ايها الجوزاء الى كثير من العمل والجهد والصبر لكي تنتصر على التطورات المربكة التي قد تواجهها، والتغييرات التي ترتسم مع تنافر فلكي يطالك في بعض الأحيان وكسوف وخسوف يحصل في زاوية دقيقة من برجك.
> ...


أغلب الناس عندها برج.....و أنا عندي برجين !!!
أصدق مين فيهم ؟
مواليدي ( 21 / 6 ) !!!!!!
أريد ردا من منجمتنا ( أرووجه ) ؟


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

يا جماعه انا مواليد 22/8
حد يعرف انا برج ايه الله يكرمكم​


----------



## ميرنا (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاسد فى يومى يخرب عقلك يا بنت الفادى* :yahoo:


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 ديسمبر 2006)

انا برج الاسد:yahoo: :yahoo: 

وكمان عيد ميلادى معاكى ياميرنا ايه الحلاوة دى
كدا بقا محدش هيعرف يكلمنى فى المنتدى
الكل يوسع 
الاسد جااااااااااااى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 ديسمبر 2006)

برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج


هذه السنة غريبة الطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظك كثيرة تظهر فجاة في بعض الاحيان. قد تقرر انت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد. تفتح امامك الابواب وتتوصل في بداية ايلول الى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك الى المواقع التي سعيت اليها وحلمت بها.



يكثر العمل هذه السنة، وتستند المنافسة على مواقع او مراكز نفوذ. الفلك يشير الى تغيير ايجابي في المجال المهني. الا ان الالتباس او التشويش قد يطرآن بصورة مفاجئة فتضطر الى معالجة المشاكل والمعوقات خصوصا بين شباط واذار الذي يحمل اجواء معقدة. يمكنك، ابتداءا من 2 ايلول ان تخوض مغامرات مالية واسعة وان ترتب اوضاعك.



الحب حاسم هذه السنة فلن يكون عام 2007 اعتياديا في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية بل يحمل اليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات او قرارات حاسمة نهائية. تستقبل في حياتك اشخاصا مشهورين او معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والادب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصا عاطفية تاتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. سياتيك الحب مفاجئا على شكل غرام غير متوقع.



:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
برغم انى مش مقتنعه بموضوع الابراج دا
بس انا بتمنا فعلا انى يكون حظى حلو كدا السنادى
ميرسى ليكى يا عسل​


----------



## tina_tina (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> *الحوت: سنة الانقلابات والتحديات*​
> 
> *الـ 2007 سنة غريبة الاطوار متلونة بألف لون تأخذك نحو المفاجآت السارة حيناً وتجعلك تواجة اربعة طوالع سلبية احياناً اخرى مع كسوف وخسوف يحصل في برجك او في البرج المواجه ويؤثر مباشرة على مسارك. قد تتحمس كثيراً في بداية السنة الا ان الفلك ينصحك بالتروي حتى فصل الصيف على أقل تقدير او حتى تشرين الثاني، تحرز تقدما ًملموسا في شؤونك المالية والمهنية، كلما تقدمت نحو آخر السنة.أما الفترة التي تهبك الايجابيات فقد تقع على الأخص بين منتصف شهر ايار مايو وأواخر تموز.*​
> 
> ...


 

هى ناقصة 
كفاية اللى فاتت
بس بيقول يمكن اتجوز يسمع منك يارب:dance: ​


----------



## ميريت (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> *برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج
> 
> تنقلك الى المواقع التي سعيت اليها وحلمت بها.
> 
> الحب حاسم هذه السنة فلن يكون عام 2007 اعتياديا في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية بل يحمل اليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات او قرارات حاسمة نهائية. تستقبل في حياتك اشخاصا مشهورين او معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والادب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصا عاطفية تاتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. سياتيك الحب مفاجئا على شكل غرام غير متوقع.*


 

ياااااااااااااااااااااارب
ميرسي ليكي يا اروجه


----------



## coptic hero (30 ديسمبر 2006)

ارووجة قال:


> *
> برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج
> 
> 
> ...




بجد ماجى فرح دى كل حاجه قالتها على برج الاسد والحمل فى 2006 اتحققت بالفعل وربنا يسهل وتتعدل السنه دى احسن خلاص الواحد استوى


----------



## christ my lord (31 ديسمبر 2006)

برج الاسد: سنة الصمود والانفراج


هذه السنة غريبة الطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظك كثيرة تظهر فجاة في بعض الاحيان. قد تقرر انت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد. تفتح امامك الابواب وتتوصل في بداية ايلول الى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك الى المواقع التي سعيت اليها وحلمت بها.



يكثر العمل هذه السنة، وتستند المنافسة على مواقع او مراكز نفوذ. الفلك يشير الى تغيير ايجابي في المجال المهني. الا ان الالتباس او التشويش قد يطرآن بصورة مفاجئة فتضطر الى معالجة المشاكل والمعوقات خصوصا بين شباط واذار الذي يحمل اجواء معقدة. يمكنك، ابتداءا من 2 ايلول ان تخوض مغامرات مالية واسعة وان ترتب اوضاعك.



الحب حاسم هذه السنة فلن يكون عام 2007 اعتياديا في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية بل يحمل اليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات او قرارات حاسمة نهائية. تستقبل في حياتك اشخاصا مشهورين او معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والادب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصا عاطفية تاتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. سياتيك الحب مفاجئا على شكل غرام غير متوقع.

اتمنى ان الكلام دة يتحقق بالفعل ... وان كنت لا اعتقد فى الابراج .. بس انا ملاحظ المنتدى كلة اسود :smil12:


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*برج الجوزاء: سنة التحديات والتحولات السريعة


تحتاج هذه السنة ايها الجوزاء الى كثير من العمل والجهد والصبر لكي تنتصر على التطورات المربكة التي قد تواجهها، والتغييرات التي ترتسم مع تنافر فلكي يطالك في بعض الأحيان وكسوف وخسوف يحصل في زاوية دقيقة من برجك.



بعض مواليد الجوزاء يقدمون هذه السنة على تغيير اتجاهاتهم المهنية كلياً والسير في خط جديد. تلعب الصدفة دوراً في لقاءات مهمة تبدو حاسمة في حياته، يخوض مفاوضات كثيرة وتبدو اكثرها اهمية وثمراً تلك التي تتم في اواخر شهر شباط وأواخر شهر حزيران. قد تشارك في نشوء مؤسسة او ولادة شركة جديدة تتعاطى بتجارة مميزة وتكون حديثة على الساحة. تعيش مغامرة ما هذه السنة وتعبر البحار بحثاً عن جديد او تلعب دوراً في شأن عام يلفت اليك الأنظار فيتحدث عنك الناس.



حاذر المواجهات ابتداءً من تموز. يشير الخريف الى فترة من التردد والحيرة إزاء مستقبلك المهني. قد تكون هذه السنة، سنة الحب والزواج، من الممكن ان يزورك الحب في اي وقت هذه السنة، فتعيش علاقات عاطفية جدية وزواجاً سعيدا وارتباطات وافراحاً وولادات. قد يعرف الجوزاء قصة خاصة مع بعض الشركاء فتتداخل الشؤول العاطفية بالمجالات المهنية. قد تكون الأشهر الثلاثة الاخيرة هي الأصعب على الصعيد العاطفي.*


*ميرسى يا ارووجه*
*بس انا قدامى مشكله :smil13: *

*الشهور الهيروغليفى دىىى*
*مش عارفه اترجمها*
*اكسبى فيا ثواب واشيلهالك جميل *
*وترجمهالى :smil12: :yahoo: *

*ميرسى يا ارووجه كتيييير*
*انا بحب المواضيع دى جـــــــــــــــــــــــدا*
*كترى منها    :smil12: *


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

بصوا بقى انا لقيت اغلبنا فى الموضوع ده مواليد برج الاسد علشان كده هانزل لكم كل ما كتبته ماغى فرح بالتفصيل للاسد متفقين
الأسد*
سنة الصمود والانفراج 
مرت عليك سنتان من التحديات والمشاكل والأزمات المهنية والصحية والاجتماعية وتبدلت ظروف ومعطيات. وفرضت عليك الصبر والجهد والانتصار على اليأس، لكي تجتازها بسلام. إنه (ساتورن) الماكث في برجك، يعرضك للتجارب ويحمل إليك التحديات، منذ صيف عام 2005، والذي يبقى في ضيافتك هذا العام حتى شهر أيلول (سبتمبر). لكنه هذه المرة، وإن اختبر قدرتك على الصمود والتصدي، فلا يهددك بالصعوبات، كما فعل في العام الماضي. ذلك لأن الكوكب الكبير الآخر (جوبيتير) غير موقعه، فكف عن تنافره مع (ساتورن) وعن مواجهته لك. 
أسمعك تقول: (أخبريني بما أنا مقبل عليه واحتفظي بحسابات الفلك لنفسك). أجيبك: إنني أفكر بصوت عالٍ وأشرح لك المشهد الفلكي، حتى أستند إلى وقائع ودراسات تلقي الضوء على هذه السنة النارية والتي تحمل إليك أحداثاً استثنائية وتفتح أمامك أبواباً واسعة وتسلحك بقوة عظيمة للمواجهة. 
أصبح (جوبيتير) إذن، داعماً لك الآن، يمسك بيدك لكي تجتاز دورة التقلبات بنجاح، فتتكيف مع الأوضاع وتواجه كل أنواع الخصومة والعدائية بصلابة وتفاؤل. لن تعاود السيطرة على قدرك قبل الثاني من أيلول (سبتمبر)، أي عندما يخرج كوكب (ساتورن) من برجك. إلا أنك تملك الآن كل وسائل الدفاع والمقاومة لكي تتحدى العاصفة المستمرة وتقف في وجه الريح. أدعوك لعدم الاستسلام لأنك ستربح المعركة في النهاية، فهذه السنة الغريبة الأطوار، تحتفظ لك بفرص نادرة وحظوظ كثيرة تظهر فجأة في بعض الأحيان، ولو أنها تحمل خضات وانقلابات في أحيان أخرى. قد تقرر أنت قلب الطاولة والبدء من جديد، إلا أنك قادرة على الاستفادة من أية أحداث تطرأ هذه السنة. تفتح أمامك الأبواب وتتوصل في بداية أيلول (سبتمبر) إلى معابر جديدة ومميزة تنقلك إلى المواقع التي سعيت إليها وحلمت بها. 
الطموحات كبيرة جداً*


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

يكثر الملل هذه السنة، وتشتد المنافسة على مواقع أو مراكز نفوذ، ورغم الحروب التي تمر بها، فإن الفلك يشير إلى تغييرات إيجابية في المجال المهني، كأن تحصل على ترقية، أو تتقدمفي مباراة أو سباق، أو تتوصل إلى تأسيس عمل خاص بك. هذه التغييرات أو عمليات البناء تبدأ باكراً، إلا أنها تتبلور أكثر ابتداءً من 2 أيلول (سبتمبر)، أي عندما يغادر (ساتورن) برجك نحو برج العذراء. في بداية السنة يبدأ (ساتورن) بالتراجع في برجك، وذلك حتى شهر نيسان (أبريل)، ينصحك الفلك أثناء هذه الفترة بعدم المجازفة أو اتخاذ القرارات الكبيرة. حدد مشاريعك وبلور أفكارك في هذا الوقت. حتى ولو شعرت في بعض الأحيان أن الأمور تجري بطريقة واعدة، إلا أن الالتباس أو التشويش قط يطرآن بصورة مفاجئة، فتضطر إلى معالجة المشاكل والمعوقات، خاصة بين شباط (فبراير) وشهر آذار (مارس) الذي يحمل أجواء معقدة. فالكسوف بتاريخ 3 آذار (مارس) يتم في منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، ما يستدعي الحذر والانتباه إلى كل أنواع الاستثمارات والمجازفات. من المعروف أن مواليد الأسد هم من المغامرين في هذه المجالات، وقد تكون ميولهم أكبر في هذا الوقت إلى المخاطرة في ميادين مالية ضخمة. هذا ما يعاكسه كوكب (ساتورن) الذي لا يؤمن إلا بالبناء البطيئ والراسخ والثابت لا بالأرباح السريعة. الأسد مبذر و(ساتورن) مقتصد. من هنا هذا التناقض في ما تريد وما يفرضه عليك القدر!


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

في هذه الأثناء يبدو السفر محتملاً، والفرص كثيرة، خاصة بين أواخر شهر شباط (فبراير) وفي شهر آذار (مارس)، إذ قد تسافر لدراسة أو لمهمة. أما شهر نيسان (أبريل) فيعطيك فرصة لإنقاذ بعض الأوضاع وتقويم الأمور، وذلك بعد مرور الأسبوع الأول. تستمر الأجواء الفلكية أكثر تعاطفاً معك في شهر أيار (مايو)، إلا أن الحظ الأكبر تلتقطه في شهر حزيران (يونيو). فتقطف ثمار جهودك وتوقع ربما على عقود. أما إذا كان شهرا تموز (يوليو) وتشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) منذرين بتعقيدات وبلبلة، فإن شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) يفتح أمامك الأبواب إذ تهب خلاله رياح التجديد، تلمح آثارها منذ اليوم الثاني، حيث يدخل (ساتورن) إلى منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، وهو العذراء، ويستقر هناك حتى عام 2009، ويتيح لك التأسيس لوضع مادي أكثر استقراراً، فتنفرج السماء ويخف الضغط. إنها فترة التحرر الكبيرة يكثر العمل في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) وتعرف المجد والانتصار في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى من شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر).


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

يمكنك، ابتداءً من 2 أيلول (سبتمبر) أن تخوض مغامرات مالية واسعة، وأن ترتب أوضاعك. قد تشعر أن الانفراج آت إليك تدريجياً، وأن صعوبات كثيرة تزول من أمامك. هذا وتلاقي دعماً من قبل مقربين أو أحد أفراد العائلة أو الزوج. بعض مواليد الأسد يحصلون على إرث أيضاً، أما التغييرات في المجال المهني فقد تطرأ حوالي شهر أيلول (سبتمبر)، وفي أواخر السنة، بعد الثامن عشر من كانون الأول (ديسمبر)، فتبدو هذه الفترة مميزة جداً أو استثنائية في حياة مواليد الأسد، وقد تحمل انقلابات لمصلحتهم.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

(أورانوس) يحمل المفاجآت 
يحمل إليك كوكب (أورانوس) تغييرات مباغتة طوال العام، تتعلق بشؤونك المالية وبالعقود وبالعائدات. حاذر من بعض الجدل والنزاعات، غير المتوقعة في بعض الأحيان، مع شريك أو حليف أو مسؤول. انتبه لقضايا الضمان والتأمين والضرائب. تنهمك بأوراق ومستندات تجب مراجعتها في بعض الأحيان. لا تترك الفوضى تعم في شؤونك المالية، إدفع المستحقات في الوقت المناسب، قم بتحقيقات واطلب النصائح. إياك أن تصدق بعض الشائعات. قد تتعلم كثيراً في مجال التسويق والتخطيط هذا العام. لا شك أن 2007 يقودك نحو قدر مادي جديد، خاصة وأن (جوبيتير) وهو كوكب الحظ، يسكن منزل الاستثمارات. 
باختصار، يحمل إليك هذا العام تطوراً ملموساً في المجال المهني والمادي، إلا أنه يتطلب تروياً وحكمة ودراسة قبل البدء بأي مشروع. لا تستثمر سوى ما كنت مستعداً لخسارته هذا العام، أو في مجالات أنت متأكد من نجاحها، وإلا فقدت بعض العائدات التي حصلت عليها بجهودك سابقاً. فـ (جوبيتير) في برج القوس مجتمعاً بـ (بلوتون) يجعلك أكثر إيماناً بالحظ واستعداداً للمغامرة. كن متحسباً لذلك!


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

الحب حاكم هذه السنة 
لن يكون عام 2007 اعتيادياً في ما يخص حياتك العاطفية، بل يحمل إليك مفاجآت كثيرة وتقلبات أو قرارات حاسمة ونهائية. تبدو الانفعالات كثيرة، منها ما هو سلبي، ومنها ما يقودك إلى حيث الأمان، فمنزلك السابع، وهو منز الحب، يبدو ناشطاً جداً الآن ويوفر لك الحماسة والشغف. (نبتون) في الدول و(جوبيتير) في القوس و(فينوس) الذي يبقى في برجك استثنائياً من 5 حزيران (يونيو) إلى 14 تموز (يوليو)، ثم من التاسع من آب (أغسطس) حتى الثامن من تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)،كل هذه الكواكب في مواقعها تتحدث عن سنة من الأحداث المهمة والأساسية التي قد تغير قدرك العاطفي. 
لا شك أنك تواجه خيارات كثير تتعلق بعلاقاتك. تصبح هذه السنة انتقائياً أكثر في اتصالاتك، تلتقي بأشخاص كثيرين وربما تصادف حباً جديداً، غير أن الفلك يدعوك إلى الحذر والانتباه إلى كل التفاصيل، وعدم التورط بأية علاقبة قبل درسها واختبارها. تصبو على كل حال إلى شخص مميز، فأنت لا تريد التواصل إلا مع من يتجاوب ومثالك وفكرك وتطلعاتك. لقد علمتك التجارب كثيراً في السنين الماضية، وها أنت اليوم تستخلص عبراً من ذلك، لك تبحث عن عناصر كثيرة تبدو أساسية في نجاح أية علاقة. تصبو إلى من يغذي روحك ويزيدك ثقافة وعمقاً، وربما تستقبل في حياتك أشخاصاً مشهورين أو معروفين من عالم الفن والسياسة والأدب والفكر. قد تعرف فرصاً عاطفية تأتيك من طرق متعددة وغير اعتيادية. عادة ما تلتقي حباً عبر مناسبات اجتماعية، إلا أنك هذه السنة قد تصادفه في ظروف مختلفة، كأن تصطدم بسيارتك مع الحبيب المرتجى أو تلتقيه أثناء مراسم دفن مثلاً أو في المستشفى، أو أثناء نزاع وخلاف على إرث أو على دفع الضرائب، أو مع أشخاص لم تتوقع يوماً أن تكون لك علاقة معهم. 
قد يأتي الحب مفاجئاً على شكل غرام غير متوقع. لن تبحث عنه طبيعياً. تهوى الدراما والقصص التي تخرج عن المألوف، والتي قد تفتعلها. أما الأحلام فتبدو كبيرة فتطرأ مشاكل على أثر آمال وهمية تصطدم بالواقع.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

تحمل هذه السنة تأثيرات رومنسية كبيرة وتشير إلى علاقة قد تنشأ أيضاً في المجال المهني، وذلك في النصف الأول من السنة. تعيش الحب الأول إذا كنت مراهقاً، أو تفرح بعملية إنجاب، إذا كنت راغباً بذلك. ما تبحث عنه هو التفاهم لا المظاهر، وربما تقع في الغرام من حيث لا تدري، ولو اعتقدت أنك تخطيت العمرم المناسب لذلك. 
قد تعرف مناسبات جيدة في بداية السنة، وتستفيد من بعض اللقاءات بين كانون الثاني (يناير) والثاني عشر من شهر نيسان (أبريل). إلا أنك تمر ببعض التردد والتقلبات والتغييرات، وقد تثير فيك التأثيرات الفلكية روح الغيرة والتملكية والتطرف. تتحمل مزاجية الحبيب أو الشريك، تراجع الحسابات، تتعامل مع النزاعات وتطرح التساؤلات. في شهر أيار (مايو)، تعيش بعش البلبلة والعلاقات السرية المتكتمة، أو تضطر إلى كبت مشاعرك لسبب أو لآخر. قد تعرف الانفراج ابتداءً من شهر حزيران (يونيو)، وتحديداً بعد مرور الأسبوع الأول، إذ تدخل فترة مميزة من الإشراق والتألق والعلاقات الاستثنائية بدخول كوك (فينوس) إلى برجك، منسجماً مع (نبتون) في الدلو و (جوبيتير) في القوس. 
ما هو استثنائي هذه السنة يعود إلى مراوحة كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برجك حتى الثامن من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر)، ويعني هذا الأمر تغييراً كبيراً في حياتك الشخصية أو تحولاً إلى منعطف آخر. ينتقل (فينوس) في الرابع عشر من تموز (يوليو) إلى العذراء ويترك لك مجالاً للتفكير ودرس الأوضاع المالية والعاطفية على السواء، وربما يأتيك بشريك ثري أو بدعم لبلورة عاطفية ناشئة. ثم يعود برجك من جديد في التاسع من شهر آب (أغسطس)، ويبقى حتى الثامن من شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). وهي فترة ومصيرية مميزة ومليئة بالمفاجآت السعيدة والقرارات الحاسمة. تشرق جاذبية وسحراً وتستقطب الأنظار وتغزو القلوب وقد تميل إلى حبيب يكبرك سناً أو مركزاً أو أهمية. (تبدو أكثر تأثراً بذلك إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الثالثة). 
قد تعيش عواطف جياشة ومشاعر أسطورية، وربما ترتبط بزواج أو تقرر ذلك، لكي تدخل القفص الذهبي في عام 2008.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن هذه السنة تضع إحدى العلاقات الزوجية أو العطفية على المحك، وقد تثار مسألة الإخلاص والخيانة، ما يرتب عليك أو على الشريك فواتير عالية. كن منضبطاً جداً، إذ أن الأمور قد لا تمر بالسهولة التي تظن. 
بين (ساتورن) و(نبتون) تحذير 
إن التنافر الفلكي بين (ساتورن) و(نبتون) يولد اعتراضاً واحتجاجاً ومواجهات مع بعض الأفرقاء تعيشها منذ بعض السنين. ما يجب أن تصبو إليه هو الاعتدال والتوازن في علاقاتك، خاصة عندما يتراجع (نبتون) ابتداءً من أواخر أيار (مايو) وحتى أواخر شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر). في هذه الفترة يجب أن تبقى متيقظاً وحريصاً على سلامة علاقاتك بالآخرين. لا تعتقد أن كل شيء اصبح مضموناً. يجب أن تصغي جيداً إلى الرسائل والإشارات التي تبعث إليك، سواء على الصعيد الشخصي أم المهني، أعطِ الآخرين أفضل ما عندك واهتم بمصالحهم وأظهر لهم حرصك، سواء تعاملت مع زبائن أو مرضى أو قراء أو مشاهدين أو جماهير. تفتقر ربما في هذه الفترة إلى الوحي والإلهام، إذا كنت تعمل في مجال إبداعي أو كتاب أو خدماتي أو فني. إياك واليأس، فقد تتوصل إلى إثات مهاراتك إذا بذلت الجهود وتسلحت بالصبر. 
تكون الأوضاع الصحية، هذه السنة، أفضل مما كانت عليه في سنة 2006، إذ كان الضغط في أشده، وربما أدى إلى بعض العوارض والمتاعب والأمراض. نظم نفسك وانتبه لصحتك ولا ترهق أعصابك في العمل، بل قاوم السلبية في كل شيء وتصرف بإيجابية. يدعوك الفلك إلى الانتباه للقب والشرايين. راجع الطبيب للتطمين. عدل في طريقة غذائك واستشر اختصاصيين وكن متيقظاً واعمتد أسلوباً وقائياً، استداركاً لأية أمراض. لا تعرض نفسك للمخاطر!


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

الحظوظ أوفر في النصف الأول 
تحتل الحيابة الاجتماعية الأولوية في سجل اهتماماتك هذا الشهر، فتتلقى الدعوات وتتاح لك مناسبات عدة، لكي تبرز مواهبك وتلفت الأنظار. وقد يكون النصف الأول من الشهر هو الأفضل على كل الأصعدة، خاصة على الصعيد المهني. عجل بطلب موعد تسعى إليه أو خوض مفاوضات تبدو واعدة. لن تشعر بالضيق وبالانزعاج، ولو أن الأمور قد تبدو بطيئة أو جامدة أو غير متحركة بالنمط الذي تحبه أنت. لا يشبهك هذا الهشر، بل هو معاكس لمزاجك، لكنه لا يحمل سلبيات من الممكن أن تشكو منها أو أن تعيق طريقك. أريد أن تبتعد عن الانتقادات، حتى ولو ارتكب الآخرون الأخطاء، وتذكر أن الكواكب تحالفك في النصف الأول تحديداً، لكي تتخذ قرارات وتقوم بمبادرات لا تواجه معاكسة. 
ربما توقع على عقد في هذه الفترة، أو تدرسه، في النصف الثاني من الشهر، ينصحك الفلك بالسفر والابتعاد عن أجواء الضغط وبالصبر، إذا طأ تأخير أو تأجيل. تساعدك على مقاومة أية صعوبات صحة جيدة، وعزم وإرادة قويتان. لكن لا تراهن على مجد تحصل عليه أو إنجاز كبير تحققه وحيداً أو نجاح لمشروع تلح على إخراجه إلى النور الآن. ابق صابراً ولا تثر الضجة حولك! 
أما التنافر الفلكي يوم 22 بين (جوبيتير) و (أورانوس) فقد يشير إلى بعض البلبلة العامة، وكوارث قد تطال بعض البلدان وفضائح ربما حوادث مفاجئة. إلا أنك معفي من هذه الإشكالات بالإجمال، أو تبدو بعيداً عن المخاطر التي يجب أن يتجنبها أكثر من كان برجه الصاعد ينتمي إلى الحوت والجوزاء والعذراء أو القوس.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

بريق اجتماعي وبهتان عاطفي 
تعرف فترة مزدهرة على الصعيد الاجتماعي، مليئة بالمفاجآت والدعوات والمناسبات والأسفار المفاجئة ربما. تترك، اينما حللت، انطباعاً هائلاً وتلفت الأنظار، وقد توظف هذه الإيجابيات لإنجاح أعمالك أو استثماراتك. أما النصف الثاني من الشهر فقد يوفر لك فرصاً كهذه. فإذا كانت الأوضاع المادية تتعزز أكثر بالعمل بين 1 و 15، إلا أن نجوميتك تبدو الوسيلة الأوفر لإنجاح مخططاتك في النصف الثاني. قد تعرف اتصالات بأشخاص مناسبين، أو يتأتيك دعم عن طريق الزواج، الزوجة أو الحبيب، إذا كنت تعمل في مجال الفن أو الرسم والنحت وتصميم الأزياء أو المجوهرات، فقد تعرف نجاحاًٍ هائلاً في هذه الأثناء. لكن النصيحة هي في العمل بهدوء، ودرس كل العروض بعناية مع الأخذ بالاعتبار أصغر التفاصيل. 
إذا كنت عازباً فقد تتاح لك فرص كثيرة للتقرب من شخص مميز، أو من أشخاص عديدين يكون الخيار بينهم صعباً. تمارس هواية الإغواء وتغزوالقلوب. تلبي دعوات كثيرة، وقد تقدم على خطوبة أو ارتباط في الايام العشرة الأولى من الشهر على الأرجح. أما المرتبطون والذي يخططون لإنجاب فقد يحققون أمنيتهم في هذا الشهر. أما إذا كان أحد مواليد الأسد يواجه بلبلة على صعيد علاقته الحميمة فقد يعيش الآن أجواء ضاغطة، ويخوض نقاشات حامية لا تؤدي بالضرورة إلى الحلول التي يتوخاها.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر شباط (فبراير) 
الوقت لا يسامح ما يحصل بدونه 
تواجه خلال هذا الشهر أعمالاً كثيرة تتراكم، وهموماً ومستجدات وطلبات تتأخر، ومراجعة لبعض الحسابات أو المشاريع. استعد لعراقيل قد تطرأ في الآونة الأخيرة. أو معاكسات صغيرة تتطلب منك جهداً لمحاصرتها. أو يترجم الأمر بمهمة جديدة تزداد على مسؤولياتك الاعتيادية. لحسن الحظ أنك تتمتع بكفاءة عالية لضبط الأوضاع، والانتصار على هذه المشاغل الجمة التي قج تجعل غيرك مرتبكاً، في حين تشكل بالنسبة إليك تحديات مشوقة. لكن الدرس الذي تتعلمه هذا الشهر هو الصبر والانتظار، وإعطاء الوقت الكافي لكي تنضج الأمور، وعدم التسرع وإلا لن يسامحك الزمن. نادراً ما تنجح الطبخة على نار قوية، فلا تتسرع يا عزيزي ولا تحرق المراحل، بل إفهم النمط واحترمه، حتى لا تدفع الثمن غالياً. 
بعض مواليد الأسد يتعرضون.. 
قد يحمل شهر شباط (فبرايير) هذا نزاعاً قوياً وأوضاعاً مرتبكة ومعقدة وفضائح واتهامات ومواجهات، وربما أحكاماً تطالك أو تطال بعض المحيط. تتغير مواقع وتتبدد آمال. قد تخضع، إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام، لحملات مغرضة أو لحرب شرسة تستهدفك أو تستهدف بعض المقربين، وربما ينكشف أمر كنت تود لو بقي سراً. فمعاكسة (نبتون) في الدلو لـ (ساتورن) في برجك يوم 28 تترك آثاراً كبيرة منذ بداية الشهر وحتى الأسبوع الأول من الشهر المقبل، ما يجعلك وسط عاصفة يجب أن تمر بها بسلام. نصيحة الفلك هي في الهدوء، وعدم التحدي، وترك الوقت يأخذ مجاله، لكي تتالح لك فرصة الشرح والتفسير أو تبرير الذات. تنهار قيم في هذا الشهر، وتتبدل معطيات فيسود الغضب بعض الأوساط، وقد يتور إلى عمليات عنف حتى في بعض المجالات العامة. طبعاً قد لا يكون جميع مواليد الأسد معنيين بهذه الأجواء، إلا أن من يكون في الضوء يتأثر أكثر بهذه الذبذبات. الحكمة هي في عدم التركيز على الذات، والابتعاد عن الشأن العام والمجالات الشائكة السياسية، الاقتصادية، الإدارية، الروحية والقضائية. 
القلب مرتبك 
تبدو مهموماً هذا الشهر، تناقش شأناً شخصياً أو حميماً، وتتوصل إلى فهم ما يجري ربما، لكنك إذا سامحت فإنك لا تنسى. إن كوكب (فينوس)، الذي يجتاز برج الحوت حتى تاريخ 21، يولد لك جواً من البلبلة وغلياناً وتطرفاً بعيداً عن الاتزان. قد يكون العشق عنواناً لهذا الاضطراب وترتاب لتصرف أو موقف أو تغيير من قبل الشريك. يغيب الحب أو يخف، أو تأخذ على الآخر عدم مشاركتك الوله الذي تشعر به. تتوتر علاقتك، وقد يعرف خصاماً شديداً مع الحبيب، أو يشكك هو مصداقيتك ولا يصدق تفسيراتك. ربما تحتاج إلى حب قوي وشديد، ورومنسية عالية لا يتوفران. يمكن تفسير الوضع الفلكي أيضاً بنِشوء حالة غيرة أو تشكيك أو عدم ثقة بالآخر، ما يولد نفوراً أو آلاماً عميقة، أو حتى عنفاً في بعض الأحيان فحاذر! تكره، عزيزي الأسد، الأوضاع الوسط والما بين بين، وتفضل دائماً الوضوح والتطرف حتى، (كل شيء أو لا شيء)، هذا هو شعارك، لأن قلب الاسد قوي ويرفض المساومات، إلا أن الذبذبات الفلكية هذا الشهر تجعلك يا عزيزي أكثر رهافة وتطلباً. فتضخم الأمور في النصف الثاني من الشهر تحديداًن وتولد المتاعب والارتباك كما الالتباس. لا تلجأ الآن إلى اتخاذ قرارات حاسمة، إذا لم تكن مضطر لذلك.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر آذار (مارس) 
تغييرات مفاجئة وجو مشحون 
قد تبذل جهوداً مضاعفة لكي تسوي الأمور وتطلق المشاريع، إلا أن الرياح تجري باتجاه معاكس. كل أمر، صغيراًَ كان أم كبيراً، يتطلب منك وقتاً طويلاً للتنفيذ. يقطع بعض المتسجدات سير الأعمال والنشاطات، فتضطر إلى التكيف مع أعمال ناقصة ونوايا سلبية وتقاعس من قبل بعض المتعاونين. زد على ذلك ميلك إلى الانفعال في هذا الشهر، وجنوحك نحو التشكيك والريبة وعدم الاطمئنان. تضخم الأمور، وتفسر بعض التخاذل من قبل الآخرين على أنه مؤامرة تحاك ضدك. تعيش هواجس ربما، فيكبر التوتر، وذلك في مجال عملك خاصة، إذ يعترض البعض على تسلطك أو يعاكس رغباتك ويتمرد على توجهاتك. بسرعة يجرح كبرياؤك، أو تعيش حزناً وعدم ثقة وشعوراً بالانقباض، فيصعب عليك المعالجة باللين والتفهم. قد تقدم شكوى ضد أحدهم أو تشترط الاختيار بينك وبينه أو تطلب قصله عنك، الأكيد أن هناك تغييرات طارئة قد تحصل خلال هذا الشهر. تضطر ربما إلى الانسحاب ومراجعة الذات أو تأجيل المواجهة، ويكون الأمر أفضل لك. 
ما يميزك هذا الشهر هو هذا الحدس الكبير الذي يدلك على الخيارات الصحيحة، كما القدرة على النقد والغوص في التفاصيل وكشف أسرارها. أما التنفيذ فقد يتطلب وقتاً بسبب بعض العوامل الخارجة عن إرادتك. ربما ينصح الفلك بالروتين الآمن إلى جانب الأحلام الكيبرة. يبدو الأمر متناقضاً، لكن استيعابك للإيقاع المفروض عليك قد يوفر النجاح والانسجام ويحمل إليك الانفراج. أما عوامل الكسوف والخسوف في 3 و 18، فقد تهدد بفقدان الحيوية، أو تعرضك لبعض الحوادث المفاجئة، أو ربما تكتفي بضرب المعنويات. قد تتراجع شجاعتك قليلاً، وتشعر بالارتياب. تتضاعف هذه الاحتمالات، إذا كان برجك الصاعد ينتمي إلى العذراء، الجوزاء، القوس أو الحوت. لا تبدأ جديداً في هذه الأثناء، وأجّل المباشرة بمشروع كبير إلى الشهر المقبل. 
الطقس العاطفي غائم 
حذار، عزيزي الأسد، فقد تفتقر هذا الشهر إلى الصبر في شؤونك الشخصية والحميمة أيضاً. يسود سوء تفاهم ربما، ويصعب عليك تمرير رسالتك أو إفهام مقصدك. قد يحتدم النقاش لأقل كلمة تقولها أو لا تقولها. تعيش جواً من الانقباض، وربما يعتب عليك الحبيب أو الشريك. حاذر من العدائية والاتهامات بالخيانة والخداع، خاصة في النصف الثاني من الشهر، الذي يتطلب صبراً وهدوءاً وانتصاراً على الذات وحذراً شديداًَ من جر الأمور إلى مواقع دقيقة. تعيش مزاجية أحد المقربين وقد تقلق بشأن أفراد العائلة أو تعاني من مشكلة صحية تخصه أو تخصك. وربما تعرف فراقاً أو قطيعة مع الحبيب. 
إلا ان النصف الأول من الشهر فيبدو عطوفاً معك أكثر، ويحمل مناسبات مسلية، وترفيهاً ولقاءات جيدة ربما، وحظوظاً في إنجاح بعض الخطوات المتعلقة بحياتك العائلية. إذا كنت مسافراً فقد تعرف لقاء شيقاً، أو ربما تخطف الحبيب للابتعاد عن الأجواء الضاغطة والعيش معه أياماً بسلام. هذا إذا اعتمدت الإيجابية في التصرفات. وخففت من الهواجس، أو استعملت الدبلوماسية لكسب الحبيب والتخفيف من قلقه. خفف من روعك وتجنب السذاجة في التصرفات والجأ إلى إشاعة السلام.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

كل ده ولسه البرج ما خلصش



شهر نيسان (أبريل) 
كل شيء يعود إلى قواعده ابتداءً من تاريخ 6 
أسارع إلى تبشيرك بمناخ إيجابي ومتزن يخيم على هذا الشهر، ويتبلور أكثر ابتداءً من تاريخ 6. تتغير الأجواء كلياً، وتتسارع الخطى نحو تنفيذ الرغبات. أما ما كان يعيق تقدمك سابقاً، فقد يزول تدريجياً ليترك أمامك الطريق واسعة لإيجاد الحلول والانتصار على المشاكل. تتخلص من معاكسة كوكب (مارس) ما إن ينتقل إلى برج الحوت بتاريخ 6. هذا لا يعني أن الأمر لا يتطلب الحذر بعد ولفترة، إلا أن الانتظار يبدو أكثر احتمالاً في الأيام الآتية. تشعر بالحيوية والإيجابية تعودان إليك. كذلك تزداد قدراتك المعنوية والجسدية، فتبدو أكثر متانة مما عرمفت حتى الآن. قد تلتقط فرصاً نادرة وتسعى إلى بعض المبادرات المثمرة، بعد فترة من مراوحة المكان. يلوح الفلك بترقية أو منصب أو مركز جديد، وربما يعني الأمر عملاً في الخارج أو تجارة موسعة أو اتصالات مع أطراف أجنبية تؤدي إلى توسيع الأفق وإطلاق المشاريع. 
تتلاحق الإيجابيات، وقد توقع على عقد يرتب أوضاعك وأوراقك وتنتهي من فترة الحيرة والهواجس. إذا لم يتم الأمر بصورة سريعة، فقد يأتي إليك تدريجياً، لتتخلص من هذه الشكوك وتعبر إلى مكان آخر. هذا الانقلاب، أو سمه ما شئت، يخفف من التوتر ويجعلك تمر بفترة من التأثيرات الفلكية المفيدة والتي تؤثر إيجاباً على أوضاعك المهنية، الاجتماعية والمالية. قد تحقق نجاحاً أو شعبية مميزة، خاصة إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرتين الثانية والثالثة. تتلقى أخباراً جيدة تتعلق بشؤون إعلامية أو سياسية آتية من الخارج. باختصار، تزول الضغوطات، وترى بصيص نور. تدرك أن مساعيك لم تذهب سدى، وأن الصبر هو مفتاح الفرج فعلاً. 
الحب ينتصر ابتداءً من 12 
تواصل في بداية الشهر معالجة الخلافات التي ورثتها من الشهر الماضي. فما زال كوكب (فينوس) في برج الثور يحيك لك الاضطرابات ويجعلك تصارع أمراً واقعاً وتحاول الانتصار على قطيعة أو أزمة كبيرة، في حين أن الوضع العائلي لا يبدو أفضل حالاً، بل يسبب لك المتاعب. كذلك قد يكون الشأن المالي مدخلاً إلى خلاف مع الشريك أو الحبيب أو سبباً لسوء تفاهم في الحياة الزوجية. قد تضطر إلى اللجوء لشخص آخر للدخول كوسيط في هذه المشاحنة. إلا أن الفلك يبشر بفترة أكثر هدوءاً تبدأ بتاريخ 12، عندما يدخل (فينوس) إلى برج الجوزاء، فيرى تفاهماً وانتصاراً على المشاكل قد يتم عن طريق الحوار أو اكتشاف ما لم يكن معروفاً أو ندم عن تصرفات سابقة أو عودة بعد رحيل. قد تجمعكما مصلحة مشتركة أو يوحدكما اهتمام جديد. تتقرب أكثر من الأحباء، وتطلع على مشاكلهم، وتفهم طريقة تفيكرهم. إذا كنت على وئام فقد تعرف سفراً جيداًَ، وإذا كنت خالياً فقد يولد حب في هذا الشهر، وتتحرك المشاعر بشكل إيجابي. 
تقضي أوقاتاً جيدة أيضاً مع الأصدقاء وتوسع دائرة الاتصالات. قد تعرف علاقة مميزة تتحول من صداقة إلى مشاعر عميقة، إذا كنت عازباً. أما المتزوجون فيلمسون حناناً أكبر من قبل الشريك، في النصف الثاني من الشهر.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر أيار (مايو) 
تبتسم لك السماء 
تخدمك الأقدار هذا الشهر، وتبتسم لك الأفلاك بعد معاناة وتقلبات كثيرة وتحديات. إذا كان النصف الأول من الشهر جيداً، فالنصف الثاني يبدو أفضل. تستعيد سيطرتك على الأمور وتبدو في أحسن حالاتك لمواجهة أي طارئ. تشعر بقوتك وتتصرف كبطل في غالب الأحيان. قد تضع إصبعك على الجرح وتدرك أسباب ما مررت به، فتجد العلاج الكافي والدواء لكل علة. 
إن الطالع الجيد بين (جوبيتير) في القوس و(ساتورن) في برجك لا بد أن يترك هذا الشهر آثاره الإيجابية على جميع مواليد الأسد الذيت تتفاوت حظوظهم. فإذا واجهتك متاعب تعاملت معها بصلابة ووضوح رؤية. تثت رجليك وتدرك مصالحك، فتمارس سحراً كبيراً وتفرض قناعاتك على الآخرين. كذلك يشعر المحيطون بإيجابيتك وتعاطفك وقدرتك على حل المصاعب، مهما كان نوعها. هذا لا يعني أنك تقدم التنازلا..لا .. على العكس، بل إنك تميل إلى التشبث برأيك ومواقفك، وتذهب في جهودك لبلوغ الأهداف إلى أبعد ما يكون، وقد تتوصل إلى النجاح ابتداءً من تاريخ 16، حيث تدعم كواكب كثيرة أعمالك ومساعيك. لا شك أنك تتوصل إلى تحسين أوضاعك المهنية والمالية على السواء، بحيث يتحقق أكثر مما تأملت، ولو أن شروطك ليست سلسة في غالب الأحيان. يبتسم لك الحظ وذلك في ميادين عديدة، وقد تلبي دعوة للسفر أو تقوم بعملية تجديد وتحديث في حياتك. تؤسس ررما لعمل خاص بك غير آبه بالمصاعب التي تقد تصادفها. لن ترى أمامك ما هو مستحيل، بل تخط طريقك بثقة هائلة بالنفس. وقد تسجل نقاطاً لصالحك، إذا كنت تعمل في شأن إعلامي، سياسي، نقابي أو اقتصادي. تلعب الصداقات دوراً في تدعيم مواقفك، وقد تخوض بفضلها بعض المفاوضات الجيدة والمثمرة. 
بريق الحب يخف بعد تاريخ 8 
قد يكون الأسبوع الأول هو الأفضل على الصعيد العاطفي، حيث تلتقي الحب إذا ما كنت خالياً، وتمارس جاذبيتك فتستقطب القلوب كالمغناطيس. يكون لقصص الحب حكايات، بين 1 و 8، وقد تتوصل إلى ارتباط أو التزام في هذه الفترة، وربما تعرف مصالحة مهمة بعد خصام وغياب. تحت، عزيزي الأسد، أن تكون ملاذاً للآخرين ومصدر سعادتهم ونجاحهم. فيقولون إنهم لولاك لما أحرزا تقدماً أو توصلوا إلى هدف. هكذا توظف طاقتك هذا الشهر لكي تسدي جميلاً لمن تحب أو تسهل أمامه الطريق أو تعبر له عن محبتك، فتطمئن قلبه وتريح باله. 
ابتداءً من تاريخ 8 قد يخفت الضوء، وتتراجع الشؤون العاطفية إلى المقاعد الخلفية في ذهنك, لكي تنصرف أكثر إلى العمل والسعي المادي. أما الأصدقاء فيلعبون دوراً كبيراً في مجرى الأمور، ويحتلون موقعاً مهماً في سلم اهتماماتك. بالنسبة إلى حياتك الشخصية، فقد تخشى على حريتك إذا كنت وحيداً، أو تعيش بعض الهواجش والمشاعر السرية، أو ربما حباً مستحيلاً يجعل قلبك أكثر خفقاناً. إلا أن الطابع العام للأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة من الشهر، فيبدو خالياً من العواطف الحارة والالتزامات الواسعة أو الخيارات الأساسية على الصعيد العاطفي


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر حزيران (يونيو) 
الحظ يمر ببابك 
يقرع الحظ بابك هذا الشهر، ويفتح أمامك مجالات واسعة وفرصاً استثنائية يجب أن تلتقطها، لكي تحظى بنتائج إيجابية ملموسة على كل الأصعدة. إذا قمت ببعض المبادرات المهنية أو المساعي فتجد التسهيلات أمامك، سواء كنت تتعاطى الشأن التجاري أو السياسي أو أي أمر آخر. قد يكون التوقيع على العقود هو العنوان الأبرز، فكل ما تتفق عليه الآن يبدو ناجحاً ومثمرً. يكون الحدس دليلك الثمين الذي يمكن أن تتكل عليه وتلجأ إليه عند الحيرة. إسأل قلبك يعطك الجواب. إنه الوقت الأفضل لكي توظف كل طاقاتك باتجاه تنفيذ الأهداف. يبدو شهر حزيران (يونيو) مشوقاً جداً، قد يحمل قراراً سياسياً كبيراً ينعكس إيجاباً عليك، ويحمل نتائج إيجابية على مسيرتك الشخصية كما المهنية. يمكنك أن تحدث تغييرات كبيرة بمجرد القيام بمبادرة صغيرة. يتلقف الآخرون وجهة نظرك، خاصة في النصف الأول من الشهر، حيث من الممكن أن تقوم بسفر إلى بلد جديد، أو تتصل ببعض الأجانب من أجل نقاش مهم وكبير، أو بغية اتفاق على مشروع له بعد عالمي. 
ابتداءً من تاريخ 15، يبدأ كوكب (مركور) بالتراجع في برج السرطان، ويتسبب ببعض التشويش، فيتراجع معه أيضاً حدسك، وتعيش حالة فوضى ومزاجية. الأفضل في هذه الفترة أن تستشير الآخرين قبل اتخاذ القرارات المالية، والقيام بجردة حساب قبل متابعة المسيرة. أما التنافر الفلكي الكبير بين (ساتورن) و(نبتون) حوالي تاريخ 25، فقد يولد بعض العراقيل بوجه مشاريعك، في أواخر الشهر، ما يدعوك إلى الانضباط وتحديد الخسائر والتحفظ أمام بعض العمليات المالية والتروي قبل الإقدام على مغامرة وتجنب الكاذبين والمحتالين. أما الذين يتعاطون الشأن العام، فيجب أن يبتعدوا عن الأنظار في هذه الفترة إذا شعروا بالخطر أو بشبح الفضائح يلوح، خاصة إذا كان برجهم الصاعد ينتمي إلى الأسد أيضاً أو الثور أو العقرب أو الدلو. ربما يواجهون احتجاجاً أو اعتراضاً أو تمرداً في هذه الأثناء. لكن لا أعتقد أن جميع مواليد الأسد يعملون في السياسة الآن، ويخشون على مواقعهم بسبب بعض الاتهامات. أرجو ألا تكون معنياً. عزيزي القارئ! 
(فينوس) في قلب الأسد 
قد تعيش هذا الشهر عاطفة جياشة، وقصة أسطورية، وحباً لا مثيل له، وتمر بأفضل دورة فلكية على الصعيد الشخصي تعايشها هذه السنة. إن كوكب (فينوس) الذي يدخل برجك بتاريخ 7 يحمل إليك الهدايا والآمال التي قد تتجسد بعشق كبير يرضي العقل أيضاً، ويحمل معه الإعجاب الفكري والاحترام والتقدير. تدخل هذه السنة القفص الذهبي ربما، أو تعرف لقاء استثنائياً إذا كنت عازباً أو بشرى بولادة أو حمل. تبدو وعود الفلك كثيرة، شرط أن تكون متحمساً للجهة التي وضعت فيها قلبك. قد يترجم الحب بحماسة للعمل أو لفكرة أو لقضية، كما لإنسان أو أي خيار. تحلق يا عزيزي في عالم من المشاعر السعيدة، هذا في حين يراوح كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برجك وذلك حتى تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) وبصورة استثنائية، فيدخلك في دورة مميزة قل نظيرها تحمل إليك كل أنواع المفاجآت، وقد يغير مصيرك العاطفي فتترصدها اعتباراً من الآن


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر تموز (يوليو) 
(مارس) يعاكس برجك و(فينوس) يعوض 
إليك خبران، الأول مزعج قليلاً والآخر جيد. إن كوكب (مارس) يعاكس توجهاتك هذا الشهر ويولد جواً من الغضب أو العدائية. ابتعد عن الأشخاص أو المحيط الذي يتسبب بذلك، وكن مستبقاً لبعض الأمور. الوقاية أفضل من العلاج. هكذا تتجنب أية سلبية طوال الشهر. 
قد يخيم جو من التردد أو الفوضى في مجال عملك، وربما تطرأ تغييرات مفاجئة تضطرك إلى تغيير الحسابات. أنت قادر على محاصرة المشاكل إذا شئت، لأنها ليست أقوى منك، خاصة وأن كوكب (فينوس) يدعمك في وقت تكثر فيه المشاغل والمسؤوليات وتبدو التحديات كثيرة. لحسن الحظ أنك تحب هذا الجور، وربما تدفعك المنافسة إلى إرادة أقوى وعزم على كسر القيود. وقد يبرز ذلك جلياً في الأيام العشرة الأخيرة من الشهر، ويضعك أمام حيرة أو بلبلة. حاذر السارقين والمحتالين والمناورين وأصحاب النوايا السيئة واحمِ نفسك من المخاطر. لا تهمل مراجعة طبية إذا اضطر الأمر وكن واعياً لشتى الاحتمالات. تواجه أيضاً بعض التأخير والتسويف وعمليات التأجيل، ما يتطلب صبراً كبيراً. لا تنسَ، إذا كنت تحتفل بعيد مولدك في أواخر الشهر، أن تعبر عن رغبة أو أمنية فقد يحققها لك القدر لاحقاً. أما هذه الأيام العشرة الأخيرة فقد تكون مناسبة لاتخاذ قرارات إيجابية وكبيرة، خاصة إذا كنت من مواليد الدائرة الأولى. 
اعتباراً من تاريخ 23 تنتقل (الشمس) إلى برجك، فتغمرك بإشراق كبير وتجعلك متحمساً، فتلتقط كل الفرص المالية والمهنية، كما يأتيك دعم من بعض المراجع النافذة في عائلتك أو انتماءاتك. ينصحك الفلك بالتجاوب مع فرص للسفر تتعلق بمهنتك، ويدعوك إلى الوثوق بحدسك على هذا الصعيد اعتباراً من تاريخ 10. بالإجمال إنه شهر متعب، كثير التحديات، ولكنه قد ينتهي بانفراجات أو أبواب جديدة تفتح أمامك. 
فترة قد تكون مصيرية... 
لم تنس طبعاً أنك تمر بفترة على الصعيد العاطفي، قد تتجلى أكثر بين 1 و 15. يحمل إليك الحب أفراحاً كثيرة، وآمالاً وثباتاً ومواعيد مميزة. تبدو هذه الفترة مصيرية في حياة بعض مواليد الأسد، الذين يتمتعون بجاذبية قصوى وحب للحياة ومشاعر متدفقة ومتطرفة في بعض الأحيان. قد تقضي أياماً لا تنتسى مع خفقان وحماسة، وعشق تصبو دائماً إليه. 
ابتداءً من 15 وبانتقال (فينوس) إلى برج العذراء، وقبل تراجعه من جديد إلى برجك، تمر بفترة استثنائية قد تحمل إليك الحب الكبير إذا كنت خالياً، أو تعلقاً شديداً بشخص يحاكي أحلامك وأمنياتك. كل علاقة تنشأ الآن تتعمق أواصرها، فتشتد متانة لتنتهي إلى ارتباط، وقد يكون أكثر المعنيين بهذه الأجواء هم مواليد الدائرة الثالثة. أما إذا شعرت بالتراجع العاطفي ابتداءً من 15، فيجب الصبر وعدم التسرع، خاصة عندما يبدأ (فينوس) بالتراجع يوم 27. قد يعيد حساباتك بهدوء، وتتوصل إلى استنتاج مريح. لكن الفترة قد تهدد ببعض المشاكل في المحيط العائلي. يساورك قلق ما أو تضطر إلى التكيف مع ما يؤلمك وما شابه من أمور صغيرة تبلبل الأفكار، لكنها لسيت خطيرة.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

معلش بقى طولت عليكم بس هانت فاضل شويه:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر آب (أغسطس) 
الحب أولاًً.. وفرصة أخرى 
ها هو كوكب (فينوس) يعود إليك بعد مشواره في برج العذراء، وذلك استثنائياً ابتداءً من تاريخ 9. لكي يعطيك فرصة أخرى في هذا المجال إذا لم ترتب أوضاعك بعد، أو إذا لم تسد الفراغ الذي عانيت منه. أترك قلبك وعينك مفتوحين على الاحتمالات، بين 9 وآخر الشهر، وحاول أن تدرس أوضاعك بعمق وأن تفهم أسباب بعض التحفظ أو البعاد، فقد يكون هذا الشهر مدخلاً إلى توضيح الرؤية وتثبيت المواقع، ويشير إلى سيناريوهات عديدة، منها عودة اللقاء والتواصل والاجتماع بالحبيب الذي غاب، أو توطيد االأواصر بينك وبين الشريك والحبيب، وربما تفسر الوضع بحب يستعيد إشراقه، أو حتى بناء سعادة بعد قناعة تتوصل إليها. باختصار، أمامك فرصة ثانية لكي تعود عن قرار أخطأت باتخاذه، أو لكي تبني السلام مع الزوج أو الحبيب، أو من أجل استعادة حبيب رحل، أو إعادة التوازن إلى علاقة كانت مهددة. كل شيء ممكن في هذه الفترة التي يجب أن تستفيد منها، لكي تقول ما في قلبك وتعبر عن أفكارك ومشاعرك وتحاول أن تصحح أخطاء الماضي، وأن تعيد اللحمة إلى علاقاتك. هل هي إرادة السماء أن تهبك مشاعر خاصة واستثنائية تعيشها بطريقة مميزة هذا الشهر؟ 
أقول هذا لأن كوكب (مارس) أيضاً ينضم إلى قافلة الحظ، لكي يدخل الجوزاء اعتباراً من تاريخ 7، ويواكب (فينوس) في عطاءاته، فتحاط بأشخاص كثيرين يحبونك، ويخلقون لك أجواء من الترفيه والتسلية والأحلام. أما كوكب (مركور) الذي يدخل برجك بتاريخ 4 ويستقر حتى تاريخ 19، فهو يسهل أمامك الاتصالات، ويهبك القدرة على التأثير بالناس والقيام بمبادرات ناجحة وتقديم الحجج المنطقية، بغية كسب التأييد أو الاستقطاب. يتم التفاهم هذا الشهر في حياتك الزوجية أو الاجتماعية، كما تصفو السماء على الصعيد العائلي، بعد فترة من الضباب. 
حظ قد يكون مباغتاً 
قد تستجيب السماء لطلباتك هذا الشهر، ويفي الفلك بوعوده، فتقدم على تطور في حياتك المهنية كما العاطفية، وتتلقى هبة كبيرة لن تنساها. ترتبط بعلاقات وصداقات جديدة، وتبصر بعض مشاريعك النور. ثق بقدرك أيها الأسد، واعلم أن الأسابيع الثلاثة الأخيرة من هذا الشهر قد تكون استثنائية في حياتك. يهبط ربما عليك الحظ فجأة، وترى أن حلاً قد يطرأ لقضية اعتقدتها فاقدة للأمل. إذا كنت تعاني من ضغوطات مهنية فسوف تراها تضمحل تدريجياً. يتحسن الوضع المالي بنسب متفاوتة بين أسد وأسد، وقد تعرف ربحاً بين 6 و 31. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن طالعاً فلكياً مميزاً يحصل الآن بين (ساتورن) في برجك، أي في الأسد، و(بلوتون) في برج القوس، وهو برج صديق وذلك بتاريخ 6. هذا الطالع يبدو استثنائياً ويوفر لك فرصاً ثمينة جداً، أو ربما ربحاً هائلاً يأتي بطريقة مفاجئة، أو استثماراً يعود عليك بنتائج لم يتحلم بها، أو ربما نفسر الأمر بفرص قدرية تأتيك بشكل مباغت وتجعك تغير مصيرك. تتمتع يا عزيزي بقوة جبارة خلال هذا الشهر، وقد تنجز عمليات ذهبية يقودك الحدس إليها


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) 
شهر التجدد والحرية 
تنفض عنك الغبار وتنطلق بجناحين نحو آفاق واسعة ومبادرات تفتح أمامك الأبواب. تسجل هذا الشهر حدثاً فلكياً كبيراً هو خروج كوكب (ساتورن) من برجك، وتحديداً بتاريخ 2، بعد إقامة طويلة حملت إليك دروساً وتجارب، وأخضعتك لامتحانات عسيرة. تهب رياح التجديد في حياتك وتأخذك نحو تنفيذ الآمال والرغبات. تتآزر الكواكب لمصلحتك، ينضم (مركور) و(فينوس) إلى المشهد أيضاً، لكي يمسكا بيدك ويدلاك على الطريق الصحيح. 
قد تسأل أولاً أين هو (ساتورن) الآن بعد أن ترك برجي؟ الجوا أنه دخل إلى برج العذراء، أي إلى منزل المال بالنسبة إليك، لكي يترك لك المجال لبناء مستقبلك المادي، والتخطيط لما تريده في حياتك. قد يكبر همك وتطرح التساؤلات بالنسبة إلى استثمارات أو راتب أو عائدات أو مستحقات، وتخاف على أوضاعك من المفاجآت. إلا أن هذه الأمور تبحث لاحقاً، شهراً بشهر ويوماً بيوم. 
بالعودة إلى كوكب (مركور) فيمكن القول أنه يحمل إليك الأخبار الطيبة، وذلك ابتداءً من تاريخ 5، إذ يبشر بمبادرابت مثمرةن وانفتاح وانسجام وتفاهم على بعض المشاريع الجديدة مع جهات قادرة. قد تتلقى هذا الشهر جواباً إيجابياً عن طلب أو موافقة على مشروع، كما تتحلى بقدرة على تسوية الأمور بطريقة إيجابية، وخلق أجواء من الانسجام والتفاهم في محيطك. تقترب من أهدافك وتثمر اتصالاتك ابتداءً من الآن، حتى ولو واجهت بعض المصاعب، فأنت قادر بمهارة مميزة، على الخروج منها منتصراً. تبدو محرراً من القيود وحراً في آرائك وخياراتك. 
لقد اكتسبت خبرة كبيرة، واعتمدت أسلوباً جديداً في الحياة، إذا لا يمكن أن يمر (ساتورن) بنا إلا ويحدث تغييراً في أعماقنا، ويكسبنا دروساً مهمة قد نلقنها للآخرين. إذا لم تشعر بهذه الحرية الآن، فأطلب منك الصبر والترقب والانتظار قليلاً، إذ إنك ستتذوق طعم الاستقلالية بدون أي شك، وذلك في الأسابيع المقبلة. 
حياة عاطفية مشوقة 
تستفيد من مراوحة كوكب (فينوس) مكانه في برجك، خلال هذا الشهر الواعد والكثير المناسبات والاتصالات. يعلن أيلول (سبتمبر) عن إشراق في حياتك ونجاح كبير تحققه على صعيد شؤونك الحميمة. تلبي دعوات كثيرة وتجد أجوبة عن تساؤلات وحيرتك. وقد تعيش عشقاً مميزاً وولها وعلاقة استثنائية تحلم بها. تلتقي بناس كثر وبأشخاص يتركون أثراً كبيراً في قلبك أو يحركون مشاعرك. تبدو علاقاتك ممتاز خلال هذا الشهر. إفتح يديك يا عزيزي، لكي تستقبل هذا الشهر قصة مهمة، قد تنطبع في ذاكرتك أو تشكل مفترق طريق في حياتك. إذا كنت خالياً فقد تشعر بالحاجة القصوى للحب، ولعيش مغامرة عاطفية غير اعتيادية، أو لكي تعرف استقراراً إذا كنت على علاقة بشخص يرضيك. قد تعرف لقاء مع من يخفق له قلبك وعقلك فيصفي إليك بحنان. أما حدسك فقد يدلك على الإنسان الذي تتمناه، أو ربما تجمعك به ظروف على غير موعد. تعيش رومنسية قد لا تتخيلها واقعاً، وربما تتخذ قراراً سريعاً بالارتباط، مدفوعاً بعاطفة جياشة وحماسة كبيرة.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الأول (أوكتوبر) 
بلبلة وارتباك 
تفقتر هذا الشهر إلى حسن التنظيم، وتشعر أنك تواجه أوضاعاً متشابكة، تأتي نتيجة بعض التأخير والتسويف من كل نوع. قد تقضي ساعات طويلة وأنت تحاول تنظيم الأمور، فتجد أن الضغط هائل، خاصة في الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى من الشهر. هذه الأوضاع تجعلك مشوش التفكير ضائعاً في متاهات حيناًن ومحاولاً التعويض وكسب الوقت أحياناً. قد يفلت منك زمام الأمور وتخضع لمزاجية الآخرين أو إرادتهم، فتنفذ قراراتهم بدون أن تكون لك القدرة على المقاومة أو الاعتراض. تنقصك الشجاعة يا عزيزي، فتستاء من ذلك، إذ إن عنفوانك قد يجرح في هذه الأثناء. قد تميل إلى التراجع إلى الصفوف الخلفية عند مواجهتك أوضاعاً مضطربة أو مسائل دقيقة. كأنك تراجع الحسابات أو تحاول أن تجد تسويات، بعيداً عن التحديات والمخاطر. لا شك أنك تخفي قلقك هذا الشهر، وتحاول أن تظهر مناعة أمام الصعوبات، لكنك تشعر بالتعب، إذا واجهتك صعوبات في التعامل مع أحد المسؤولين أو الزملاء. 
إن كوكب (مارس) في السرطان وكوكب (فينوس) في العذراء لا يسهلان أمامك الطريق، بل يضعان العصي في الدواليب في أوقات عديدة، وقد يولدان جواً من الغضب أو العدائية أو الجفاف. لن تستطيع الصمت أو الفرار، إلا أن مقاربتك المسائل المعقدة قد لا تكون بالمستوى الذي تحليت به في الشهرين الماضيين. تبدو متردداً قليلاً، ولو أنك مع بضع الجهود تستطيع أن تكسر الحواجز. فقد لا ترغب في المقاومة لأنك استنفذت قواك على ما يبدو في الفترة الأخيرة، وتحتاج الآن إلى الراحة. 
السؤال: (هل مسموح لك بذلك؟ لا أعتقد، فالمتطلبات كثيرة، والأسد هو مسؤول بطبعه يكره أن يكون عديم الفائدة أو متخاذلاً. هذه الانطباعات التي تتكون لديك قد لا يراها الآخرون ولا يلمسونها، بل هي مشاعر تحركك، وهواجس قد تحاول إخفاءها بأي ثمن. تتأرجح ربما بين الإيجابية والسلبية، ولا تعرف أي درب تختار. يجب أن تعلم أنك في فترة انتقالية تحمل إليك التغييرات والتعقيدات في آن. وقد تطلب دعماً مالياً ربما. خاصة ابتداءً من 12ن عندما يتراجع (مركور) ويسبب بعض البلبلة. إلا أنك تبدو مدعوماً من بعض المقربين، أو حتى من مراجع حكومية ورسمية. يتوفر ظرف لشغل منصب سياسي، إذا كنت تعمل في الشأن العام، وقد تنشغل بعقود ومفاوضات واتفاقات واجتماعات تبدو مثمرة أكثر مما تتوقع. وذلك على الأرجح في الأسبوع الأخير، بعد زوال هذه الخضات المهنية التي عانيت منها في بداية الشهر. 
(فينوس) ينهي زيارته بتاريخ 8 
أمامك أسبوع لكي تستفيد من الذبذبات الإيجابية لكوكب (فينوس) على حياتك العاطفية. إذا كانت لديك قضايا عائلة، اجتماعية أو شخصية تود تسويتها فافعل ذلك في الأسبوع الأول ولا تؤجلها إلى ما بعد. قد تتطور قصة عاطفية لك وتحمل إليك الأحلام السعيدة. كذلك تدو الاجتماعات مناسبة. بعد ذلك يخشى من بعض الانهماكات المفاجئة، والتي تشعرك بالخشية والخوف أو التخلي. قد تحتاج إلى من يطمئن بالك، ويبدد الخشية من فقدان حبيب أو خسارة موقع. إنما تجعلك هذه الأجواء قلقاً، تتصرف بطريقة غريبة، أو تتخذ قرارات عشوائية. من المحتمل أن تختار البعاد عن أحد الأحباء، أو تتصرف بغرابة، فتطرح الأسئلة وتراقب كل حركة وتحلل وتستنتج، وربما تقع في البارانويا. قد تشعر بضعف تجاه مواليد الأسد مثلك أو الحمل أو القوس. إلا أن الفلك يحذرك من مشاريع قد يطرحونها عليك، أو من بعض التصرفات غير المدروسة. في حين أن الأبراج التي تلائمك وتهدئ من روعك الآن هي السرطان، الحوت، العقرب والميزان. 
إذا كنت عازباً فقد تتاح لك فرص كثيرة للتعرف إلى أشخاص ينالون إعجابك، إلا أن القرارات الجدية ليست من هذا الشهر. أما محاولات التوافق والتقارب بين المترتبطين، فقد تحتاج إلى طرف آخر لكي يلعب دور الوسيط، إذ أن الفلك يتحدث عن جهود يجب أن تبذلها، لكي تتوصل إلى النتيجة التي تريد. لا ترفض إذاً خدمة يود أن يؤديها لك صديق في هذا الإطار


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 
ينتظرك جبل من المشاغل 
من الصعب أن نحلل الأجواء الفلكية لهذا الشهر الذي يحمل الكثير من التناقضات، ويكون بالإجمال معاكساً لك، في كل سنة. ففترة العقرب هذه قد تزعج مخططاتك وتبلبل أفكارك، إلا أن (جوبيتير) بموقعه الجديد هذه السنة يدعم بعض الحلول أو ينير أمامك الطريق، ويخص بالرعاية مواليد الدائرة الثالثة. 
إذا كان الأسبوع الأول يشير إلى شيء من الهدنة، إلا أن الفترة اللاحقة تحمل إليك مشاغل كثيرة وأعمالاً تتراكم ومسؤوليات لا بد من تحملها، هذا بالإضافة إلى بعض المسائل المعقدة والتي تحتاج إلى تدخلك لأيجاد الحلول. ضف على ذلك مشكلة قديمة تعود للظهور في حياتك. لكن لحسن الحظ أنك قادر على إيجاد الحلول ومقارعة الأقدار، بثقة وحنكة أكثر من الشهر الماضي، على الأرجح. تتحلى في هذا الوقت بثقة بالنفس كبيرة وعزم على النجاح وإرادة صلبة. إذا بذلت جهوداً يؤازرك الحظ الذي يرافق الخطوات وقد يمنعك في بعض الأحيان من الاستسلام للهواجس والمشاعر السلبية وحالات التشكيك والريبة. 
قد توقع على ارتباط مهم أو يكون هذا الشهر نقطة انطلاق جديدة نحو طموحات متنوعة. قد لا تعير أهمية لحدثن يتضح فيما بعد أنه يناسب أوضاعك بشكل هائل. 
تتاح لك أيضاً فرص مادية عبر بعض الأقارب أو المسنين في العائلة ويتوفر ظرف للاستثمار بعد تاريخ 22، غلا أن الفلك يطلب الهدوء والانتظار حتى تحصل على كل المعطيات المتعلقة به. 
أما إذا كنت طالباً تسعى إلى بعض الخيارات، فلا تقدم على قرارات أساسية هذا الشهر، وأجلها إلى السنة المقبلة، إذ أن (مارس) الذي يبدأ بالتراجع بتاريخ 15، قد يشير إلى معطيات جديدة، ورؤية مغايرة تفرض نفسها قريباً، ما يستدعي عدم التسرع بإحداث أية تغييرات. 
أفراح وتسلية اعتباراً من 9 
يجذبك في الأسبوع الأول من الشهر الأشخاص القادرون على دعمك مادياً، أو تبدو منشغلاً بشؤون مالية تراها اساسية لازدهار أية علاقة. ثم بانتقال (فينوس) اعتباراً من تاريخ 9 إلى برج الميزان، تتغير الاتجاهات، وربما تتصالح مع أصدقاء قدامى، وتعاود التواصل مع الشريك، رغم تباين الآراء. تحضر لمناسبات اجتماعية وتعيش أوقاتاً لا تنتسى. تعرف نجاحات على صعيد الاتصالات والظهور العلني وتشرق بجاذبية قل نظيرها. حاذر من ارتكاب الهفوات، إذا كنت متزوجاً، بعد تاريخ 23، إذ قد تتاح لك فرص للقاءات جذابة جداً. قد يختبر القدر التزاماتك ومقاومتك. لا شك أن (فينوس) يتحدث عن اتصالات وعلاقات عذبة، تتراوح بين البريئة وغير البريئة. قد يصعب عليك إذا كنت عازباً أن تلتزم بعلاقة واحدة، بغية الارتباط. على كل حال ينصحك الفلك بالتروي، وإخضاع أية علاقة للامتحان، كما أن كل جديد يحتاج إلى وقت لفهمه واستيعابة. بكل الأحوال، يميل العازبون من مواليد الأسد إلى اللهو والتسلية أكثر من الارتباط الحقيقي. 
أما القضايا العائلية والمنزلية فتبقى متصدرة للاهتمامات هذا الشهر. قد تفكر بإنجاب إذا كنت متزوجاً وترغب بأبوة أو أمومة، ويمكن أن تحقق ذلك بعد تاريخ 22. يشير الفلك أيضاً في هذه الفترة إلى انتقال إلى مكان إقامة جديد أو تجديد في المنزل. تلعب إحدى النساء دوراً في خياراتك العاطفية أو توجهاتك العائلة، في الأيام الأخيرة من الشهر. وقد تتدخل لتسوية سوء تفاهم عائلي قد تتعرض له، أو تكون هي الجسر الذي تعبر من خلاله إلى العالم الخارجي


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

شهر كانون الأول (ديسمبر) 
الأسابيع الثلاثة الأولى ممتازة 
تتألق مزهواً بنفسك في بداية هذا الشهر. تنظر وراءك وأمامك، فتبدو فخوراً بما أنجزت، وبما استطعت تحقيقه من مقاومة، وسط العواصف التي ممرت بها منذ أكثر من سنتين. تحالفك الكواكب المجتمعة في برج صديق لك هو القوس، لكي تتغلب على الهواجس الماضية وتتسلق السلم نحو طموحات جديدة وظروف مناسبة، مستفيداً من ذبذبات كوكب (جوبيتير) الذي ما زال في برج القوس، وقد تحرر من ضغط (ساتورن) منذ شهر أيلول (سبتمبر) الماضي، ويهبك الآن آحلى الفرص لكي تتقدم وتتطور. 
وقع على عقود، قم باتفاقيات وارتباطات، سافر إلى حيث تريد، أقدم على استثمارات، فاوض، حاور، أنجز أعمالك قبل تاريخ 18، إذا كان ذلك ممكناً. فالنجاح يرافق هذه الخطوات، والأرباح قد تكون الوعد الصادق للكواكب. حاول أن تجذب الحظ الذي ينتظرك ولا تتخاذل! 
تتمتن أوضاعك، فتبدو قوياً كالفولاذ، محظوظاً كما لم تعرف من قبل، حتى أنك لست بحاجة إلى جهود كبيرة في العمل لأحراز النجاح. هي الأحداث تتلاحق وتؤمن لك ما ترغب. 
كوكب (مركور) يحالفك حتى تاريخ 20 فيهيئ لك الأجواء المناسبة، والأساليب اللازمة في العمل، والبلاغة، والتسهيلات لعمليات مالية أو تجارية. تتحرك بحرية تامة، وتنتصر على المعوقات، متخطياً المحاذير القديمة. أما كوك (مارس) الذي يتراجع في السرطان، والذي ينذر بتأجيل أو إلغاء فلا يؤثر على مسيرتك. أنت مستعد للبدء من الصفر إذا احتاج الأمر. تكمن القوة في داخلك، وفي عزمك وحزمك، كما في هذا الحدس الذي لا يخطئ. أعط ثقة لأحاسيسك وقرر مستقبلك دون الرجوع إلى أحد، لأن لا أحد يستطيع أن يوجهك في الطريق الصحيح كما يفعل قلبك. 
تنجز أعمالك قبل أوانها، وقد تسوي مسألة قديمة بطريقة إيجابية فتطير من الفرح، تتلقى مبالغ من المال كنت قد أهملتها أو يئست من نيلها. 
ابتداءً من تاريخ 19 يدخل (جوبيتير) إلى منزل العمل وهو الجدي، ما يدعوك إلى الالتزام ببعض القواعد والقوانين والتنظيم الجدي في العمل. قد يتغير النمط وتطرأ تغييرات يمكنك أن تستفيد منها أيضاً، خاصة إذا واكبتها بإتقان. 
القلب سعيد في النصف الأول 
قد يحمل الأسبوع الأول من الشهر لقاءات مميزة وتطورات سعيدة لقضايا القلب، رغم أن كوكب (فينوس) يدخل برج العقرب بتاريخ 5، ويركز الأضواء على الحياة العائلية والمنزلية. قد يعني الأمر تحسينات تحدثها في بيتك، أو زيارات غير متوقعة تستقبلها، أو أخباراً عن أحد المقربين يعيش حالة خاصة. إلا أنك موعود ببعض الاتصالات المناسبة على الصعيد الشخصي، في هذه الفترة التي تستمر زاهرة حتى تاريخ 15. يسعى الجميع إلى إرضائك، وربما تمارس مزاجية مع المحبين على طريقة (عرف الحبيب مقامه فتدلل). لكن بعد ذلك تصبح شديد الرهافة، وتبدو أكثر تصلباً في مواقفك، وتطلباً مع الذين تبحهم. تساورك شكوك بالنسبة للعواطف التي يبادلك إياها الطرف الآخر، أو تبدو غير مكتف بما تنال. قد تعيش خصوماً مع أفراد العائلة، أو تغار علىأحد المقربين من طرف ثالث، تعتقد أنه يحاول اختطافه. بالإجمال يكون الجو العاطفي سلبياً. وقد تختار أن تقلب الطاولة أو الصفحة، وتحسم أمرك بشكل مفاجئ، وتتنازل عن بعض شروطك حتى. أما السؤال المطروح: هل هي المفاجأة الحلوة التي يعد بها الفلك في بداية الشهر أو اللقاء الاستثنائي ما يجعلك تضخم المشاكل الصغيرة الآن؟ 
بدون أي شك إن الأمور تتشابك، وإن الفلك يطلب إليك عدم اتخاذ القرار بالنسبة إلى علاقاتك العاطفية، ولو توفرت فرص غير اعتيادية للقاءات ترضيك. حافظ على هدوءك ورزانتك واطرد الشكوك والأوهام، حتى تؤمن الاستقرار في حياتك.


----------



## coptic hero (1 يناير 2007)

يا ساتر ده انا روحى طلعت :t14: :t14: :t14: من النقل ودماغى لفت :t6: :t6: :t6: :t6: على العموم ده كلام ماغى فرح المفصل عن برج الآسد واللى يعوز يعرف تفاصيل اى برج تانى يقول لى وانا تحت امرة ولا تنسوا كذب المنجمون ولو صدفـــــــوا


----------



## christ my lord (1 يناير 2007)

اية دة كلة ... عينى وجعتنى من كتر القراءة ... والف شكر على مجهودك .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## ROCKY (1 يناير 2007)

يا ريت معلومات عن برج الجوزاء
نفسى أعرف ان كانت السنة اللى جاية أسود من اللى فاتت ولا فى نفس السواد تقريبا
و لو ممكن أعرف مواعيد المصايب بالضبط عشان مش اتفاجئ
وماذا ستفعل شمعة فى كل هذا الظلام
و كما اقول دائما : مفبش فايدة


----------



## twety (1 يناير 2007)

*ياسلااااااااااااااااااام*

*بلاش الانانيه دى للاسد بس*
*ولا يعنى علشان اســــــــــــــــــــد*

*خليك حلو بقى وكريم واكتب للجوزاء والسرطان *
*ولو الوقت كبير معاك العقرب مش هيضر*

*بس ياريت ضرورى*
*عارفه انك طيب وهتكتبهم*

*ميرسى ياكوبتك هيرووو*


----------



## coptic hero (4 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ياسلااااااااااااااااااام*
> 
> *بلاش الانانيه دى للاسد بس*
> *ولا يعنى علشان اســــــــــــــــــــد*
> ...



بصى يا ستى ده موقع مسيحى وانا كاتب فيه كل الآبراج ناقلها يعنى واعذرينى احسن بتاخد وقت طويل جدا جدا اللينك اهو
http://www.truth-way.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=40


----------



## emy (4 يناير 2007)

مرسى جدا يا ارووجه بس يا رب يا ستى يكون البرج فعلا زى مانتى كاتبه و مرسى جدا يا هيرو على الموقع وربنا يباركم


----------



## استير (20 يناير 2007)

*برج الحمل: سنة تفتح أمامك الأبواب


إنها سنة الأسفار والتعرف الى الجديد والانطلاق بمشاريع مهمة، وتوسيع الآفاق الروحية والفكرية. قد تحصل على ترقية او على عقد ممتاز او تتلقي عرضاً مناسباً جداً لم تحلم به. تطرأ أمور غير منتظرة تدعوك الى السفر البعيد، او الى لعب دور مهم في مجال جديد. من المحتمل ان تغير مكان اقامتك او حتى بلد اقامتك لفترة قصيرة او طويلة بحثاً عن آفاق اخرى تثير فيك الحماسة.



يشير هذا العام الى تقارب وتفاهم وارتباط او بداية ارتباط جدي. يجد الوحيدون ضالتهم عبر بعض الأتصالات الاجتماعية او العائلية او اثناء الدراسة او السفر، والأرجح في المجال المهني قد تتطور علاقة ما هذه السنة لكي تؤدي الى زواج في سنة 2008.



سنة 2007 هي سنة الحياة العائلية ايضاً بالنسبة الى الحمل. كوكب الحظ"جوبيتير" يتراجع بين اوائل شهر نيسان واوائل شهر آب. أما شهر تموز وآب فقد يسجلان نقلة نوعية مهمة إذ تدعم الكواكب أجواءهما فتحقق ايها الحمل انتصاراً قد يتحدث عنه الجميع ويخرج الى الإطار العام


شكرا ليك يا اروجة 
فعلا موضوع رائع​*


----------



## ارووجة (20 يناير 2007)

*هههههه انا ناسية اني ضايفة هالموضوع

مرسي ليك اوووووووووي  اخي  هيرو  على اضافاتك الجميلة دي

ومرسي ليكم كلكمممممم*


----------



## ارووجة (20 يناير 2007)

السمردلي قال:


> أغلب الناس عندها برج.....و أنا عندي برجين !!!
> أصدق مين فيهم ؟
> مواليدي ( 21 / 6 ) !!!!!!
> أريد ردا من منجمتنا ( أرووجه ) ؟



هلااا اخي الغالي

برجك الجوزاء^_^


----------



## ارووجة (20 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *برج الجوزاء: سنة التحديات والتحولات السريعة
> 
> 
> تحتاج هذه السنة ايها الجوزاء الى كثير من العمل والجهد والصبر لكي تنتصر على التطورات المربكة التي قد تواجهها، والتغييرات التي ترتسم مع تنافر فلكي يطالك في بعض الأحيان وكسوف وخسوف يحصل في زاوية دقيقة من برجك.
> ...



*شباط- فبراير

حزيران-يونيو

تموز-يوليو*

حسب  فهمي لطلبك اختي
ولو انا فهمت غلط قوليلي

وميرسي ليكي وللجميع على مروركم الجميل ^_^


----------



## twety (20 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى خالص ارووجه*
*تعبتك حبيبتى كتير*
*هو كلامك يمشى حلو*
*بس انا قصدى كل الشهور مش عندى خبرة *


----------



## ارووجة (21 يناير 2007)

كانون2-يناير

شباط-فبراير

أذار-مارس

نيسان-أبريل

أيار-مايو

حزيران-يونيو

تموز-يوليو

آب-أغسطس

أيلول-سبتمبر

تشرين1-أكتوبر

تشرين2-نوفمبر

كانون1-ديسمبر


اهو دول كلهم حبيبتي
مافيش تعب ولا حاجة ولووو اختي

بايوو ^_^


----------



## twety (21 يناير 2007)

*تعيشى ياغاليه*
*ميرسى كتييييير ارووجه*
*انتى بنت وى العسل وسكرة بجد*
*تسلم ايدك يابطوطه وتعيشى وتكتبى*
*وهاتى تانى من كده*


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 يناير 2007)

*شوفي يا منجمتنا ارووجة 

 انا عندي برج ضارب اللي هو برج الدلو 
 مكن استبدله من عندكم واخد برج حمام
ولو مفيش حمام ممكن برج عصافير*

:t14: :36_33_7: :36_33_2: :36_33_2:


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

*ومع اني مبصدقش كلام المنجمـــــــــين 
لكن ممكن تشوفيلي برج الدلو بيقول ايه

ملحوظه : انا مبخدش فكة يعني بحبحي
 ايدك شوية في المصاري_
 خليها بعد الستة اصفار علي اليمين
ربنا يباركك يا ارووجة   *


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 يناير 2007)

*يا ارووجة 

سلام ونعمة 

سؤال بس من  غير زعل 
اسم ارووجة معناه ايــه 
من باب الفضول او حب
 المعرفة مش اكتر
 واشكرك مقدما *


----------



## kamer14 (16 فبراير 2007)

:t33:


----------



## merola (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقرا ماذا يخبأ لك تاريخ ميلادك وبرجك عام 2007 ؟*

الحوت: سنة الانقلابات والتحديات

انا وحشة اووووووووى كدة


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اقرا ماذا يخبأ لك تاريخ ميلادك وبرجك عام 2007 ؟*

برج الثور: 2007 هي سنة التحولات الجذرية


قد لا يضرب لك السلام الكامل موعدا ًهذه السنة أو في الأشهر التسعة الأولى منها، لكنه آت اليك في الأشهر الثلاثة الاخيرة على الأرجح، إذ يحدث ما يشبه الانقلاب، وتلمسه في ايلول لكي يتبلور في شهر كانون الأول ويعلن عن فترة خارقة وسنة ممتازة هي سنة 2008. 



لا شك ان هذه السنة تبدو اكثر رقة معك من السنة الماضية "فجوبيتير" توقف عن معاكستك منذ اواخر سنة 2006، وها هي التحولات المهمة في الحياة المهنية تظهر امامك جلية. يدعوك الفلك هذه السنة الى العمل بجدية وعدم الاهمال وابعاد المحتالين والمراوغين الذين قد يحومون حولك. في اواخر السنة قد تحمل فرصاً لتبوء مركز سياسي او اجتماعي او نقابي. 

لحد هنا زى الفل يا أ / ارووجه وده فعلا حقيقى ​
هذا العام  (تبحث ايها الثور )عن الاستقرار العاطفي. قد تتاح لك هذه السنة فرص كثيرة للقاء من يود مشاركتك الحياة اذا كنت عازباً، الا ان هذه الأمور تحصل في اواخر السنة وليس في بدايتها. وإذا تحدثنا عن ارتباط او زواج فيجب ان ننظر الى شهر أيلول او شهر كانون الأول. بعض مواليد الثور يميلون الى شخص يكبرهم سناً او يشغل مركزاً قيادياً.

ايها الثور 
اعتبر دى ايه .......؟
المفروض تقول رجل برج الثور مش الثور
ههههههههههههههه
بس عموما الموضوع هايل اكثر من رائع 
​


----------



## alhor (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اقرا ماذا يخبأ لك تاريخ ميلادك وبرجك عام 2007 ؟*



ارووجة ملئتى المنتدى بإرووجك الذكية لكى منى باقة زهور ​


----------

